#ubuntu-no 2011-01-17
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Ubuntu Norge www.ubuntu.no | Møte Lørdag 22. Januar kl. 21:30: Planlegging av 2011 og eventuell formalisering av Ubuntu Norge.
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Møte her i kanalen, Lørdag 22. Januar kl. 21:30: Planlegging av 2011 og eventuell formalisering av Ubuntu Norge. | www.ubuntu.no
<SlimG> Har noen sett VGA kabler med torx skruehode noensteds? prøver å ta motet fra folk som _må_ koble fra VGA kabler de ikke skal koble fra
<jo-erlend> :)
<si-m1_> må få tak i slik nintendo skruehode
<SlimG> har intet i mot enda mer obskure skruehoder :)
<kjes> SlimG: Kan du ikke bare bytte ut skruene i en vanlig kabel med noen med torx?
<Sakarias> SlimG: lynlim i skruehullet :P
<SlimG> kjes: skruene sitter som regel fast inni støpt kontakt
<kjes> da drar du ikke hardt nok
<SlimG> Sakarias: Når kabelen ryker vil jeg ha muligheten til å bytte den ;)
<SlimG> kjes: Skal forsøke på en kabel her og se om rå nerdemuskelkraft kan få ut skruene
<kjes> :-D
<jo-erlend> hvorfor driver folk å kobler ut skjermene for deg? 
<SlimG> de liker å se film på prosjektorene fra laptop etter skoletid
<SlimG> istedetfor å stappe film på minnepinne og deretter i maskinen som er tilkoblet VGA kabelen til prosjektoren
<kjes> SlimG: Fikk du det til?
<SlimG> digitus VGA kablene lot seg faktisk skru ut :D hurra
<SlimG> skruene i kontakten*
<kjes> Win!
<SlimG> de kjipe svarte kablene med blå kontakt som følger med alt utstyr ser ikke ut til å la seg overtale
<kjes> Win igjen! 
<kjes> for meg
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det med muligheter for DRM på video i HTML5? 
<Kagee> det avhenger vel av nettleserimplementasjonen
<Berge> Nei, HTML5 krever Webm.
<Berge> Som ikke har DRM-støtte.
<jo-erlend> ja, det er bare filformatet det kommer an på?
<Kagee> html5 krever da ingen codec??
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke spesifisert noe sted. Men jeg er enig i at HTML5 krever WebM likevel. .)
<Berge> Jeg trodde HTML5 hadde krav om det.
<Berge> Det er kanskje tatt bort?
<jo-erlend> det har aldri vært noe krav om det. WebM har det vel heller aldri engang vært snakk om, tror jeg.
<Kagee> mener det samme som jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> du kan ha mange forskjellige video-kilder med forskjellige formater, sånn at nettleseren kan velge det første formatet det støtter. 
<Berge> Kravet ble fjernet, ja.
<hjd> De anbefalte i utgangspunktet ogg theora som codec, men dette ble fjernet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML_5_video#Default_video_format_debate
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg synes løsningen de kom frem til er mye bedre. Det er viktig at vi har ett format som alle støtter, men at man gjerne kan ha andre i tillegg. 
<Singularitet> hva er den enkleste kommandoen for å slette en bruker fra ubuntu server?
<Sakarias> deluser <bruker>
<Sakarias> mener jeg
<Singularitet> aha, sletter den mapper og passord da?
<Sakarias> dne sletter brukeren
<Kagee> deluser [options] [--remove-home] [--remove-all-files] [--backup] [--backup-to DIR] user
<Kagee> så "deluser --remove-home --remove-all-files user" vil nok passe deg
<Singularitet> aha, Takker!
<Singularitet> sudo deluser --remove-home --remove-all-files user   ??
<Singularitet> hvor skal brukernavnet inn?  
<Kagee> user ?
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> deluser anette --remove-home --remove-all-files user   for eksempel
<Singularitet> brukernavnet  på slutten der kanskje..
<Singularitet> deluser --remove-home --remove-all-files anette  
<Kagee> ja
<Singularitet> Fjerner filer ...
<Singularitet> Fjerner bruker «jens» ...
<Singularitet> Advarsel: gruppen `jens' har ingen flere medlemmer.
<Singularitet> userdel: user jens is currently logged in
<Singularitet> /usr/sbin/deluser: «/usr/sbin/userdel jens» gir feilkode 8. Avslutter.
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$
<Kagee> tast "users"
<Singularitet> da kommer hovedbruker opp
<jo-erlend> det der spiller vel ingen rolle, tror jeg.
<Singularitet> nå ble han borte fra  ls /home
<Singularitet> brb, skal legge unga
<citoyen> Singularitet: Tar du mine i samme slengen?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: det var bare litt rart at jens var logget inn
<jo-erlend> Kagee, samba kanskje? 
<Kagee> Singularitet: er "hovedbruker" jens ?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: aner ikke
<Singularitet> back
<Singularitet> Kagee, hovedbruker er "martinserver"
<Singularitet> nå er bruker "jens" og alle hans mapper borte...
<Kagee> Singularitet: "grep jens /etc/passwd" gir intet resultat ?
<Kagee> (bare for å sjekke at han er borte)
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$ sudo grep jens /etc/passwd
<Singularitet> jens:x:1004:1004:Jens Jensen,,,:/home/jens:/bin/bash
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$ martinserver@server:~$ sudo grep jens /etc/passwd
<Kagee> hrm
<Kagee> da er ikke jens sletta skikkelig
<Kagee> prøv å kjør kommandoen igjen
<Kagee> deluser --remove-home --remove-all-files jens
<Singularitet> Fjerner bruker «jens» ...
<Singularitet> Advarsel: gruppen `jens' har ingen flere medlemmer.
<Singularitet> userdel: user jens is currently logged in
<Singularitet> /usr/sbin/deluser: «/usr/sbin/userdel jens» gir feilkode 8. Avslutter.
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$
<Kagee> neimenda
<Kagee> du er sikker på at du ikke er logget inn som jens noested?
<Kagee> prøv en restart
<Singularitet> sudo restart?
<Singularitet> reboot
<Singularitet> ble det
<Singularitet> på godt norsk...
<Kagee> og så prøver du å slette jens igjen
<Singularitet> Fjerner bruker «jens» ...
<Singularitet> Advarsel: gruppen `jens' har ingen flere medlemmer.
<Singularitet> Ferdig.
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$
<Singularitet> nå skulle han vel være borte for godt,,,
<Singularitet> jeg sletta en bruker med bare deluser først, der er det mapper igjen, kan jeg bare slette det med WinSCP?
<Singularitet> Kagee,  kan jeg bare slette mappene som er igjen på en bruker som jeg sletta med deluser?
<Kagee> Singularitet: ja
<Kagee> sudo rm -r /home/brukernanvsomskalslettes
<Singularitet> Kagee,  da var det gjort,,,,
<Singularitet> nå har jeg bare en bruker igjen, og den skal få være i fred,,,
<BrumleMobile> om noen har lyst på, så er det gratis pizza i karl johans gate 1. Generellt tema er GoOpen
<Singularitet> og det sier du nå????...
<BrumleMobile> ja, nå :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> hadde jeg visst det litt før hadde det minka godt på pizza haugen ;)
<BrumleMobile> vi har ikke tenkt å stikke enda...
<Singularitet> blir gjerne med en anna gang, hvis dette skjer flere ganger...
<Singularitet> bor bare en time unna, så det er jo ikke helt umulig å komme dit..
<BrumleMobile> vi har bordet til 22-ish
<Kagee> 20 min til toget, 45 min til oslo ...
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> men så går ikke toget så ofte :-P
<Singularitet> her går det en buss i timen, og så over på båten..
<BrumleMobile> jeg har ti minutters gange til oslo s.
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, Brumle bor langt ute i huttiheita :>
 * jo-erlend bruker ... 3-4 :)
<jo-erlend> BrumleMobile, du har fått med deg topic eller?
<BrumleMobile> jo-erlend: så epoeten
<BrumleMobile> eposten ;)
<jo-erlend> åja, naturligvis. :)
<Singularitet> er Ubuntu-no en ganske aktiv kanal om ubuntu, mye folk som pleier å være her?
<jo-erlend> tja omtrent som nå. Det varierer. Skulle veldig gjerne ha sett mer aktivitet.
<jo-erlend> irc er vel nokså ukjent for veldig mange som prøver og bruker Ubuntu. 
<jo-erlend> vi har jo forum også, men der har det også vært mye mindre aktivitet i det siste. Vi får håpe at det betyr at folk rett og slett ikke har så mange problemer med Ubuntu lenger. :)
<Singularitet> irc er vel litt "gammelt"....
<BrumleMobile> irc er pensum i ubuntu-kursene
<Singularitet> er det kurs også???
<jo-erlend> ikke bare litt. Det ble vel skrevet i 1993.. 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, LPIC 201, tror jeg den formelle heter, men jeg er ikke sikker.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  aha
<Singularitet> har man mye nytte av slike kurs?
<Singularitet> som en vanlig bruker?
<BrumleMobile> LPIC 201 er føreste eksamen til LPIC level 2. ubuntusertifiseringen var LPIC199, men avholdes ikke lengre
<Singularitet> jeg skulle hatt ett par tusen kurs i Ubuntu Server...
<jo-erlend> det gir deg jo trygghet på at du vet. Det er jo noe som heter at selvlært er vellært, men det er fint å ha gått gjennom et ordentlig pensum, bare for å vite at du ikke har hull.
<jo-erlend> BrumleMobile, ah. Det hadde jeg egentlig lest. 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det siver inn, altså. Du behøver ikke å være redd for det. Det er litt som å bli voksen. Det er på en måte noe du plutselig innser at du kanskje har blitt. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<jo-erlend> men du lærer litt her og litt der også plutselig klaffer forskjellige ting du har lært også forstår du noe nytt og lærer plutselig massevis. 
<Singularitet> har lært mye av tastinga her på kanalen i hvertfall
<Singularitet> men jeg skulle hatt ett forkusrs til Ubuntu for dummies...
<jo-erlend> det finnes mange bøker. 
<jo-erlend> det finnes også massevis av nettsteder som har enkle tutorials.
<Singularitet> har kikka på en del tutorials, men ofte så er dem gamle,,,
<Singularitet> og da er det vel ikke alltid at alt stemmer med versjonen en bruker selv..
<jo-erlend> ja. Akkurat det der, kan være litt skremmende. Men årsaken til at tutorials ofte er gamle, er at programvaren ofte ikke har endret seg særlig mye. Årsaken til det igjen, er at løsningene er modne, sånn at man ikke behøver å endre så mye.
<jo-erlend> mange av kommandoene du finner i Ubuntu, begynner sikkert å bli førti-femti år gamle. 
<Singularitet> oj
<Singularitet> men er jo ikke noe grunn til å endre noe som virker bra, og folk har i fingra
<Sakarias> rundt 42 år gamle
<jo-erlend> nettopp. 
<jo-erlend> Sakarias :)
<Singularitet> kan man skrive inn delingsregler rett inn i smb.conf?   mener å huske jeg leste noe slikt ett sted en gang..
<jo-erlend> perfekt for deg at Sakarias dukket opp akkurat nå, da. Det der vet jeg lite om.
<Sakarias> nuvel, opptatt med å jobbe jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle egentlig til å skrive "for lite", men så fant jeg ut at jeg egentlig vet mer om samba enn jeg skulle ønske. :>
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det er forresten fint hvis du skriver ned ting du synes er vanskelig når du er ny. På den måten kan guider og sånt forbedres. 
<Singularitet> da blir det mye skriving ;)
<jo-erlend> ja, men så blir det til gjengjeld kanskje mindre lesing av det. :)
<Singularitet> en ting jeg kan si med en gang er at guidene ofte forventer at folk kan mer grunnleggende ting om ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> eksempel?
<Singularitet> hvordan man finner frem og kan endre smb.conf
<Singularitet> at man kan f.eks bruke Putty til det.
<Singularitet> når man er så blåst i toppen som jeg er så er ikke slike ting like opplagt..
<jo-erlend> hmmm. Ja, du har rett. Elementær bruk av kommandolinje følger ikke med i serverguiden. Det burde det antakelig ha gjort.
<jo-erlend> i denne sammenhengen er det enkelt. sudo nano /bane/til/filen
<Singularitet> ja nå har jeg lært det ;)
<jo-erlend> nano er en tekstbasert tekstbehandler. sudo gjør at du åpner filen med root-s rettigheter. 
<Singularitet> jeg begynner å skjønne en del av logikken i dette.  er ganske gøy egentlig.
<jo-erlend> det finnes forresten en bok du kanskje kan ha glede av. Den kan lastes ned. Ubuntu Manual. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Singularitet> jo-erlend, laster den ned nå ;)
<jo-erlend> den tar for seg endel sånne ting, men jeg vet ikke hvor grundig.
<jo-erlend> det er jo også en åpen arbeidsgruppe, så det går an å bidra hvis det er noe du savner. :)
<Singularitet> hjelper gjerne til, jeg har fått sansen for Ubuntu..
<Singularitet> jeg lagrer terminalkommandoer i en tekstfil, så slipper jeg å lete når jeg skal ha en kommando..
 * xt lagrer kommandoar i zsh-historien
<xt> sant, Berge ?
<Singularitet> er uvant med den type skriving, så skal det være mellomrom, så skal det ikke være....  lett å gjøre noe feil da..
<Singularitet> zsh??
<hjd> Singularitet: skrive opp kommandoer virker som en god ide, til man kommer mer inn i det. Har du oppdaget 'man' ennå? Viser manualen for en kommando, hva den gjør og hvilke valg man har. Feks 'man cd'
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, ikke tenk på det. :)
<jo-erlend> men det du bruker i terminalvinduet, eller når du logger inn via ssh, er bash. Det er ett shell. Det finnes flere, for de som har spesielle behov. 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, man står forøvrig for "manual". "Alle" kommandoer har en manual som du får opp ved å skrive "man kommando". 
<xt> the shells she sells
<jo-erlend> she sells sea shells by the sea shore?
<jo-erlend> eller, i denne sammenhengen zshells. :)
<hjd> Singularitet: og en liten, men nyttig ting er ctrl+r som lar deg søke i historien (kommandoer du har skrevet tidligere). Veldig nyttig hvis man skal gjøre noe om igjen, men ikke husker eksakt kommandoen.
<jo-erlend> du kan også skrive "history" for å se de kommandoene. 
<jo-erlend> da får du et nummer ved siden av dem. Hvis du skriver !nummer så gjentar du kommandoen uten å måtte skrive den inn på nytt.
<Singularitet> Piltast opp er også kjekt har jeg finni ut ;)
<Malin_> hei Singularitet 
<Singularitet> Heisann Malin_
<Malin_> fått til det du ikke fikk til? 
 * Malin_ har egnetlig ikke fått helt med seg hva du ikke fikk til (eller kanskje jeg har glemt det)
<jo-erlend> deling via samba.
<Singularitet> nei, har ikke det...
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, hva skjer? 
<Singularitet> men hvordan kommer jeg meg ut av manual?
<jo-erlend> q for quit.
<Singularitet> jo-erlend, har ennå ikke fått til en bruker som jeg klarer å logge meg feilfritt inn fra windows..
<Malin_> pussig. Deling via samba har jeg da fått til før, mellom windows og Ubuntu, men var ikke akkurat noe raskt
<Malin_> men tror ikke jeg måtte gjøre noe spesielt
<jo-erlend> Malin_, desktop eller server?
<Singularitet> er ekstra køddent når alt går via terminal synes jeg..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det er noe å vende seg til, men det er en veldig effektiv måte å gjøre ting på.
<hjd> Singularitet: Mener å huske http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan er en grei innføring til bruk av terminalen. Den er dog på svensk, men kan være interessant. :)
<Singularitet> skal egentlig ikke dele mapper, men har forskjellige mapper og tilgang..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du skal dele fra serveren. 
<hjd> henger meg på at terminal er en tilvenningssak. Veldig effektivt og ikke minst gøy når man får det til.
<Singularitet> ja på den måten ja
<Malin_> jo-erlend, desktop
<jo-erlend> det er jo også i prinsippet to forskjellige brukere. Brukeren på Windows-maskinen er ikke den samme brukeren som brukeren i Ubuntu, selvom det er samme menneske som eier kontoen.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, mhm. Det gjør endel ting for deg.
<Malin_> hjd, jepp, den er på svensk. Jeg har startet, men ikke holdt så mye på med det, å oversette dne til norsk
<Malin_> ja, på desktop, installerer den jo samba og sånt mener jeg
<Malin_> automatisk
<Malin_> eller "automatisk" når man trenger den
<Singularitet> Det jeg vil få til er at jeg og kjerringa skal kunne ha hver våre mapper på serveren, samt fellesmapper til film og musikk
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du fikk slettet alle brukerne, ikke sant? Hvordan legger du til brukere nå og hva skjer når du prøver å logge på med de brukerne fra Windows og fra Ubuntu?
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  jeg har ikke prøvd å legge til noen nye brukere i kveld, har ikke hatt tid.   skal prøve i morgo tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, fellesmapper er veldig enkelt. Det tar du helt til sist. Det er bare en lenke mellom to mapper. 
<Singularitet> fellesmappene skal ikke ha passord.
<jo-erlend> altså, for eksempel /home/felles er hvor filene ligger. Så lager du /home/singularitet/felles som peker til /home/felles og /home/kona/felles som også peker til /home/felles. Da er _er_ alle tre mappene samme mappe.
<hjd> Malin_: nice :) hadde vært fint å ha en norsk variant.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, alt skal ha passord. :)
<Singularitet> jeg hater passord...........
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du må jo bruke passord for å logge på delingen uansett? 
<jo-erlend> og du har vel passord for å logge på maskinen din og sånt? Det blir ikke noe ekstra passord av å gjøre det sånn.
<Singularitet> fellesfilene skal være passordfrie fra nettverket her i heimen,,
<Singularitet> på windows har jeg ikke passord.
<jo-erlend> klarer ikke Windows å huske passord og automatisk logge inn på sånt? 
<Singularitet> joa
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: eller man lager en /home/felles og deler den ut via samba, og setter rettigheter via samba :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg skulle til å si det. Men det finnes ulemper ved å gjøre det sånn også.
<jo-erlend> mer administrasjon, blant annet.
<Sakarias> mindre synes jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg sliter litt med å forstå at det skulle føre til _mindre_ administrasjon.
<Singularitet> skulle helst ha sluppet unna passord på Ubuntu Desktop,,
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det er ikke det minste problem.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du kan velge hvilken bruker som skal logges inn automatisk. Men en sudoer være passordløs, gir deg omtrent like god sikkerhet som Windows 95. 
<Singularitet> sikkert ikke for den som kan det ;)
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, System > Administrasjon > Brukere og grupper.
<jo-erlend> velg brukeren din og se på høyre side. 
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  jeg skal spørre deg når jeg er på ubuntu, er på XP nå..
<jo-erlend> Password: Asked on login -------------> Change. 
<Singularitet> og å slippe passord når man skal installere noe, eller noe anna..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, System > Administrasjon > Brukere og grupper. Det er alt du behøver å huske, egentlig. Det bør ikke være noe å spørre om.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det må du ikke finne på.
<jo-erlend> men det er også mulig, hvis du virkelig ønsker det.
<jo-erlend> det betyr selvsagt også at virus kan installere seg selv uten å be deg om lov. 
<Malin_> hjd, ja.. eneste er at jeg har vært treig..., så veit ikke når jeg blir ferdig, men Martin1993 har gjort litt, så han er litt flinkere enn meg :)
<Singularitet> har hatt pc siden 1993, har aldri hatt virus på en eneste maskin jeg har hatt....
<Sakarias> som du vet om :P
<jo-erlend> heh, nettopp. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Sakarias> jeg antar at jeg bare har hatt ett virus siden '87
<jo-erlend> læreren min på videregående sa vel omtrent det samme. Da var det en i klasserommet som snudde skjermbildet hans opp ned. Han hadde netbus. :)
<Malin_> ja, som man veit om....
<Malin_> jeg har drevet med data siden 1990
<jo-erlend> jeg har hatt massevis av virus. Vi samlet på dem da jeg var liten.
<Malin_> tihi
<Sakarias> kan vel si at jeg ikke har blitt utsatt for virus siden '99, da jeg byttet til redhat 5.2
<jo-erlend> takk for at du minnet meg på det søppelet der. :=)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> sjekker filservern for virus sånn ca 1 gang i måneden... siden det er windows maskiner i nettet her
<jo-erlend> men det begynner å bli på tide at vi får noen løsninger for det der i GNU/Linux også. Det har vært endel åpne hull i det siste, som veldig gjerne kunne ha vært brukt til å lage et seriøst virus.
<Singularitet> men nå takker jeg for kveldens hjelp, leggetid for meg, skal opp om 5 timer...
<jo-erlend> sov godt. :)
<Sakarias> sove hørtes nice ut
<Singularitet> sovner fort nå tenker jeg, ble bare tre timer sist natt
<hjd> jo-erlend: det finnes noen antivirus-løsninger for gnu/linux. clamAV er opensource, og jeg mener å huske en del antivirus også har en linux-utgave tiltenkt servere.
<Malin_> skulle vært interessant om det var mulig å lage et virus eller trojaner i form av en deb-pakke
<Malin_> men veit ikke hva slags reell skade den eventuelt kunne gjort
<hjd> jeg vet dog ikke hvor bra clamAV gjør det i tester e.l.
<Malin_> ikke jeg heller
<Sakarias> clamav er også ofte brukt i epost løsninger
<Malin_> ah
<Sakarias> med freshclam for å sørge for at databasen er oppdatert
<hjd> Malin_: Ville tro det er mulig. Får man i tillegg bruker til å kjøre programmet med sudo kan man jo gjøre en god del.
<Malin_> hjd, ja, man må jo gjerne inn med passord for å installere noe som helst
<Malin_> så ser for meg at det må væ're mulig å lage noe som f.eks. sletter /home etc?
<jo-erlend> der er gksu en forholdsvis stor risiko. 
<Malin_> nettopp
<jo-erlend> ved å be brukere om passord såpass ofte som Ubuntu gjør nå, vender man dem til å taste inn passordet når de får beskjed om det. gksu tillater at du skriver inn en melding selv, som kan brukes til å lure folk til å taste inn passordet. 
<Malin_> så tryggest å installere via software center, men å legge til tredjeparts-pakkearkvier kan jo også bety risiko
<Malin_> ja, det er litt mye nå, med passord
<jo-erlend> gksu --prompt="På grunn av en alvorlig sikkerhetstrussel, må Firefox oppgraderes umiddelbart"
<Malin_> hehe :)
<jo-erlend> etter den kommandoen kan du egentlig legge inn hva du vil. 
<Malin_> virket ikke som kommandoen var helt rett, men ja.. jeg kunne testet den virituelt
<jo-erlend> og jeg tror at nokså mange brukere ville falle for det, så det er i prinsippet en innebygget trojaner. 
<Malin_> sånn her: gksu --prompt = "På grunn av en alvorlig sikkerhetstrussel, må Firefox oppgraderes umiddelbart"
<Malin_> jupp
<jo-erlend> den kommandoen ville ikke ha gjort noe annet enn å be deg om passordet med den meldingen som sto i anførselstegn. 
<Malin_> jepp, det stemmer, men er jo som du sier, om en legger til andre kommandoer der også
<Malin_> ser for meg at en kan legge til
<Malin_> sudo rm -R /home
<jo-erlend> behøver ikke sudo da. Det er det gksu gjør. 
<Malin_> men burde vært en sikkerhetsmekanisme der?
<Malin_> åja, ja.. uten sudo da :p
<Malin_> har testet å kjøre sudo rm -R /
<Malin_> men det får man visst ikke lov til
<Malin_> hehe
<jo-erlend> du får vel kanskje ikke lov til å slette selve rota, men det er jo bare å legge på en stjerne, så bør det funke.
<jo-erlend> så må du vel ha på en f, kanskje.
<jo-erlend> men det finnes jo adskillig farligere ting å gjøre enn å slette filer. 
<Malin_> sant nok
<Malin_> ramlet på isen i sted jeg, på vei hjem fra jobb
<Malin_> det var ikke noe godt
<Malin_> rett på hofta
<Sakarias> brodder er en fin oppfinnelse
<Berge> xt: Selvsagt.
<Malin_> Sakarias, ja.....
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-18
<jo-erlend> det hender innimellom at jeg angrer på å slå opp ting... I følge bokmålsordboka fra uio, er jeg løsaktig, umoralsk og forferdelig. :(
<jo-erlend> noen som har testet om tastatursnarveier for spill, pause, neste, etc funker med Firefox' standardkontroller for audio/video i html5?
<jo-erlend> jeg fant en artig referanse i en bok jeg leser om html5: http://diveintohtml5.org. Microsoft hadde noe de kalte for DHTML Behaviours, som inkluderte userData. Der kunne du lagre 64KB med data per domene, men domener du stolte på, kunne lagre ti ganger så mye data. Så kom det en artig setning: «And hey, 640 KB ought to be enough for anybody.» 
<kjes> hehe
<geirha> Haha
<virtuelv> verdens mest feilattributerte sitat
<jo-erlend> ja, i hvertfall i følge mikkebill.
<virtuelv> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bill_Gates#Misattributed
<jo-erlend> ja, som sagt. Han påstår at han aldri har sagt det. :)
<virtuelv> i det tilfellet tror jeg ham
<jo-erlend> heh, det spiller ingen rolle om man tror det eller ikke. Det er en del av historien, enten han vil eller ikke. Det at han har brukt tjue år på å benekte det, er også en del av historien. Det gjør ikke historien noe kjedeligere. :)
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, men i dette tilfellet, bestemte altså Microsoft seg, helt på egenhånd, mens mikkebill var boss, for å sette en begrensning til 640KB. De gjorde helt sikkert ikke det fordi de trodde at det _ikke_ var nok. :)
<jo-erlend> vil noen anbefale en bra bok om CSS3?
<xt> nei
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-19
<karlex> noen som kan litt med makroer i openoffice?
<karlex> vil autoåpne en dialog ved åpning av dokumentet hvor man fyller inn litt info og som deretter setter de inn i dokumentet
<fyksen> Wee, nå fikk jeg 50"ern i hus! Mediapc loaded med Ubuntu 10.10 + boxee :)
<Kagee> Er det mulig å få print-screen til å vise "gnome-screenshot -i"-dialogen i stedet for å ta bilde av hele skjermen ?
<Sakarias> var vel alt+prnscr som tok dump av aktivvindu en gang i tiden
<Kagee> Det funker ikke skikkelig. og jeg vil uansett gjerne ha boksen
<Sakarias> kan ikke fikse det i tastatur-snarveier eller gconf ?
<Kagee> tastatur-snarveier er kun forhandsbestemte actions
<Kagee> ohh
<Sakarias> så printscreen er en etterbestemt action?
<Kagee> Vel. Nå hadde tastatursnarveier fått muligheten til å legge inn en random command ... men det ser ikke ut til å fungere
<geirha> gconf-editor -> /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands
<geirha> Det var i grunn litt praktisk. Har bunnet ctrl+alt+print til gnome-screenshot --area nå
<geirha> *bundet
<Geremino> Folkens, jeg har en liten huepine på gang her
<Geremino> At jeg er relativt nybegynner på linux hjelper heller ikke stort
<Geremino> Jeg har ikke skjerm og ikke lyd
<Geremino> Og jeg skal logge inn
<Geremino> Noen som har peiling på hvordan jeg skal gjøre det?
<Geremino> Ubuntu 10.10, desktop versjon, forresten
<superos> Geremino: Har du ssh-server på maskinen?
<Geremino> Nope
<Geremino> Som sagt: er en hodepine
<Geremino> Det jeg håper på er å komme meg inn, og starte remote desktop
<geirha> Ikke en eneste skjerm å oppdrive?
<Geremino> Absolutt ingen
<Kagee> Serial console? :-P
<Geremino> What be that?
<geirha> Tja, du kan kanskje klare å logge inn i blinde, trykke Alt+F2 og kjøre gnome-terminal, og deretter kjøre gconftool-kommandoer som skrur på vnc ... :)
<Geremino> Er det jeg har tenkt til, på en elelr annen måte
<Geremino> Problemet er at jeg ikke husker hvordan login-skjermen så ut
<Geremino> Så jeg må trykke i blinde, håpe på at jeg treffer riktig bruker, håpe at jeg logger inn, og håpe at alt starter som det skal starte
<Geremino> Okay, mulig jeg klarte å logge meg inn nå
<Geremino> For å starte x11vnc server, hva skal jeg skrive i..."kjør applikasjon" vinduet som kommer opp når jeg trykker alt+f2?
<geirha> gconftool -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<Geremino> Hm..
<geirha> Tror jeg. Usikker dog.
<Geremino> Det kan ejg også prøve
<Sakarias> du har ikke skjerm, eller du har ikke skjermbilde?
<geirha> Mulig du må skru av prompt_enabled også
<geirha> Ellers må du klikke OK når du prøver å logge på den ...
<geirha> gconftool -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false
<geirha> Du får installere ubuntu i en VM og øve ^^
<Malin_> geirha, jepp, det er et veldig godt råd :) jo-erlend "maste" på meg for at jeg skulle gjøre det samme.., noe av det smarteste tipset jeg har fått før :)
<PixlFace> hei folkens, har ett kjappt spm jeg. skal nå legge inn ubuntu på 3 av mini pc'r. vurderer da server på den ene laptopen men ikke sikker på hvordan dette funker. vil jeg da kunne hente media som filmer og musikk fra "file explorer" på de andre maskinene kjappt og uten problem??
<PixlFace> blir da sammenkoblet via en wifi ruter
<geirha> PixlFace: Hvorfor server?
<geirha> For øvrig er "Server" og "Desktop" samme OS. De har bare forskjellige sett med pakker installert som standard.
<geirha> Ved å fjerne og installere de rette pakkene, kan du gjøre en "Server" om til "Desktop" og motsatt.
<geirha> Hvis du vil installere tjenerversjonen fordi laptopen er relativt gammel, ville jeg heller vurdert xubuntu eller lubuntu.
<PixlFace> ok, men har ubuntu mulighet til og dele filer så det vises som en hdd på minie andre maskiner? og hvor bra funker evt dette? vil jeg kunne se HD filmer på tvers av maskinene?
<geirha> Ja, du har flere muligheter, og om du kan se HD-filmer på tvers av maskinene kommer mest an på hvilken hastighet du får på nettverket mellom dem.
<PixlFace> laptoppen har kun G-wifi. mens de andre har N-draft. ruteren er bra nok, laster ned med 50 mbit/ps
<PixlFace> men ok, skal prøve meg frem så får jeg evt komme tilbake om jeg møter på noen komplikasjoner :) takk
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-20
<jo-erlend> hvordan finner jeg ut hvor stort et vindu er? Nå har jeg for eksempel Firefox og Evince i full høyde på venstre side og en terminal og xchat som litt smalere vinduer i halv høyde på høyre side. Jeg skulle ha likt å vite bredden til Firefox.
<Berge> Bruk wininfo.
<Kagee> wininfo
<jo-erlend> den var kjempefin. Mange takk.
<jo-erlend> ah... Ubuntu fortsetter å tryne hver gang jeg installerer ny kjerne. Skikkelig irriterende greier. 
<jo-erlend> det er den fordømte driveren fra ATI som gjør det, åpenbart. Men den driveren som følger med, er jo så dårlig at systemet blir totalt ubrukelig hvis jeg ikke bruker den proprietære, så det er heller ikke noe alternativ.
<xt> ♥ linux ♥
<Kagee> ♥ linux ♥
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hvilken kjerne ?
<geirha> <3 ati Ɛ>
<jo-erlend> Kagee, den nyeste. :)
<jo-erlend> .27?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... .32-27
<jo-erlend> hehe, åja. Det er kanskje ikke alle som fremdeles kjører lucid. :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: neeeei
<Kagee> funker finfint på min maverick :)
<jo-erlend> selv når du oppgraderer kjernen?
<geirha> Er det ikke noe system som sier  bygg denne lista med kjerner når ny kjerne installeres?
<geirha> *lista med kjernemoduler
<geirha> dkms eller noe sånt
<jo-erlend> skal være det. Mulig at det til og med funker, rent bortsett fra at jeg aldri fikk installasjonsprogrammet fra ATI til å lage pakker som fungerte. Må installere på gamlemåten, utenfor pakkesystemet.
<jo-erlend> haha, Google driver og retter på søkestrengen min.. Jeg får ikke skrevet inn søkefrasen jeg ønsker å søke etter. :=
<Kagee> jo-erlend: sleng " rundt
<jo-erlend> hehe, det var nettopp det jeg prøvde å gjøre, men de endret på søkestrengen i sanntid. :)
<jo-erlend> tror det var en liten bug, men jeg fikk det til til slutt. 
<Berge> xt: Re BLUG-listen, er det ikke gnokii folk bruker?
<xt> BLUGhæ
<kjes> blug ftw!
<Berge> åh, feil tor?
<Berge> Feil Tor. Hah.
<Berge> Beklager! Jeg synes det var et litt dårlig googlet spørsmål.
<xt> hm..kven Tor?
<xt> :p
<Berge> Tveitane.
<xt> kjenner ikkje
<Berge> Nei. Men han skriver ikke helt bort i natten nynorsk.
<Berge> Rett nok er det kanskje opptil flere mennesker i Norge som heter Tor og skriver nynorsk.
<Sakarias> iallfall 1 :P
<Berge> Minst to, faktisk.
<molven> Godt det finnst folk som kan skrive skikkelig
<kjes> du glemte "teit" på slutten av setningen din, molven 
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har sansen for at folk skriver nynorsk. Det jeg ikke har sansen for, er at det er et påkrevet fag i skolen. 
<Berge> Det er en hard verden.
<jo-erlend> det er mange ting jeg heller skulle ønske at barna ble tvunget til å lære, for å si det sånn.
<Sakarias> har en kollega som har lest nynorskordboka, og bestemte seg for å snakke nynorsk.. ikke dialekt, men slik det står i ordboka
<Berge> Sakarias: NRK-nynorsk!
<Berge> Ferdig normert.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Som?
<Sakarias> Berge: yes
<jo-erlend> Berge, Python, for eksempel. :)
<Berge> Sakarias: NRK har visst gått bort fra normen, dog. Nå kan nyhetsankere lese nyhetene på dialekten sin og slikt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ok. Jeg er selvsagt uenig (-:
<Sakarias> Berge: hehe, ser ikke på nrk :P
<Berge> Naturlige språk er viktig. Språk er jo hele årsaken til at mennesket er halvveis intelligent.
<jo-erlend> det er jeg ikke enig med deg i. Språket har gjort kulturen vår rik og gitt oss en masse muligheter som vi ellers ikke ville hatt, men jeg tror heller at intelligens er årsaken til språket enn motsatt. 
<jo-erlend> ellers er jeg enig med det i at naturlige språk er viktig. Det finnes endel å velge mellom og mange av dem er mer nyttige enn nynorsk, spør du meg.
<Berge> Det er viktig å ta vare på språkarven.
<Berge> Det gjør man ved at folk lærer seg (om enn overfladisk) språkene.
<Berge> Det er rett og slett for teit når bokmålfolk påstår at de ikke forstår nynorsk, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det virker som om de som bruker bokmål har vanskeligheter nok med å beherske det, om ikke de skal lære seg et sidemål i tillegg. 
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke hovedmålsundervisningen lider under sidemålsundervisningen.
<Berge> (Jeg mener for øvrig er det er masse man bør gjøre med undervisningen - ikke minst lese mer.)
<citoyen> Skrive mer.
<Berge> Ja, det òg, iofs.
<citoyen> Man lærer mye av å lese, og enda mer av å skrive
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det er jeg veldig enig med deg i. 
<Berge> Men lese er en god begynnelse. Jeg tror eksempelvis at slabbedasket bokmålsungdom hadde hatt lettere for å lære nynorsk om de leste spennene tekster.
<citoyen> mm
<jo-erlend> også bør man innføre gjensitting for bruken av de stadig mer populære "gt"-endelsene på ord. "alldrigt" for eksempel. :)
<Berge> Er det stadig mer populært?
<Berge> Det jeg ikke forstår, er hvordan folk klarer å innføre særskriving.
<Berge> Altså, om du lurer på om to ord skal stå sammen eller ikke, skal de i _nesten_ alle tilfeller det.
<Berge> (Jeg kommer bare på to unntak.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er jo mulig at det bare er jeg som har blitt mer fokusert (irritert) på det, men jeg synes å se det stadig oftere. 
<citoyen> Berge: Problemet er at folk ikke lurer på om de skal stå sammen eller ikke
<citoyen> de bare skriver
<Berge> Jammen!
 * citoyen mottok forøvrig en jobbsøknad her om dagen som ble avsluttet med "For more details plz go through my CV"
<citoyen> Han ble ikke innkalt til intervju.
<citoyen> (ok, han var ikke kvalifisert heller)
<jo-erlend> hehehe
<Berge> plz, lzm
<jo-erlend> Re: Yo biatch! Søknad på stilling som .. 
<citoyen> Nuvel. Tid for hjem.
<jo-erlend> Aften hadde en artikkel om bruken av smileys. Det later til at "alle" støtter det. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nettavisen?
<jo-erlend> nei, Aften. :)
<jo-erlend> det var i papiravisen og det er vel et par uker siden, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> er det noen tidssoner som alltid er UTC? Jeg ser ingen mulighet for å legge til UTC i klokka. 
<Berge> Ja, tidssonen UTC (-:
<Berge> Kalles også GMT.
<Malin_> at "alle" støtter smileys?
<Berge> Jeg har det valget i min GNOME-klokke.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ok? Hvor? Altså, som et alternativ?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Under Steder.
<Berge> (Innstillinger→Steder→Legg til)
<jo-erlend> ah. Det var en egen en for GMT ja. Den har jeg ikke sett etter. Mange takk. :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.flatform.net/ <-- vakkert. :)
<Malin_> hm... flash-basert nettside....
<Malin_> men var kanskje musikken du tenker på?
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg hørte heldigvis ingen musikk. 
<Malin_> åja, det gikk an å høre musikk om en trykket på download og download here
<Malin_> men tja.. var ikke helt min type "musikk"
<Malin_> men joa, sida så jo fin ut, men syntes den var uoversiktelig og tja, den er flash-basert... sukk
<Malin_> :(
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg var vel ikke helt seriøs da jeg sa at det var vakkert. 
<Malin_> ah.. :p hm.. enn at jeg ikke tok ironien :|
<Malin_> d'oh
<Malin_> husker jeg gav opp h&m tror jeg.. De brukte vel hele nettsida si som flash tror jeg
<Malin_> umulig å titte der da, men ser bedre ut nå
<jo-erlend> han som har laget den siden der, burde ha vært halshugget også kunne w3c ha brukt hodet hans som logo.
<jo-erlend> det var kanskje greit at de valgte den logoen som de gjorde :)
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> ja.. sukk, liker ikke når folk er på vide veier, hva angår w3c. Skal ikke påberope meg å være noen ekspert på html, css osv, men om jeg først skal gjøre noe, så sjekker jeg alltid opp mot w3c
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri sett en vellykket side laget i Flash. 
<Malin_> husker ei veninne fra jobb, som også jobber som grafisk designer skulle lage egen side og brukte flash :S grøss, men heldigvis fikk hun ikke til noe greier, så nå ser jo nettsida flott ut, og såvidt jeg veit ikke noe flash der :)
<Malin_> syntes siden deres er flott jeg :) http://www.darlingmedia.no/
<Malin_> har ikke sjekket den opp mot w3c, så veit ikke hvor godt den er kodet i bunn da
<Sakarias> den så helt vanlig ut
<Malin_> Sakarias, joa, men jeg syntes den var fin :p
<blaamann> Malin_: Det er en Wordpress
<blaamann> og enig at designet ser bra ut
<Malin_> blaamann, okey
<jo-erlend> jada, den var fin.
<blaamann> Creepy, Google har posisjonen til min lille private trådløse  linksys gateway.
<Sakarias> hehe... de har min også
<Kagee> Interesant. Hvordan fant dere ut dette?
<Sakarias> har jo vært i nyhetene at google bilen også sporer hvor wlan befinner seg blant annet
<blaamann> Streetview bilen filma hunden vår også rett utafor inngangsdøra vår. Kanskje det var da de snappa opp nettverket også. Men har jo en Android telefon også og den leker vel som en sil.
<blaamann> bjeffa som fa*n, men var vist ikke noe hjelp det
<Kagee> *lekker
<Kagee> jeg leste "androidtelefonen leker seg"
<blaamann> telefonen og Google leker med meg ja :-)
<jo-erlend> men hvordan fant dere ut at Google har posisjonen? 
<jo-erlend> Hva er det Apple gjør....? Jeg mener... Kom igjen ah!? http://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/artikkel.php?artid=10029144
<Kagee> O_O
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er nokså fantastisk at Norges største mediehus er i stand til å publisere en sånn artikkel.
<jo-erlend> burde nesten være fôr for pfu, det der.
<blaamann1> Google har en tjeneste som tar imot JSON med ulike 'parametre' fra enkelte nettlesere som implementerer Geolocation API. Er det mulig å fange opp og lese denne JSON-strengen? Wireshark el kanskje...
<Berge> Wireshark kan, om nettleseren din ikke snakker HTTPS.
<Berge> tcpdump også, iofs.
<Berge> Eventuelt kan du jo google dokumentasjonen.
<Berge> http://dev.w3.org/geo/api/spec-source.html
<blaamann1> det er vel opp til klientene å implementere dette slik de vil
<Berge> De må presumptivt følge speken.
<blaamann1> dette -> http://bildr.no/view/805108
<Berge> 22:42:23 < Berge> De må presumptivt følge speken.
<Berge> Men som sagt, tcpdump og wireshark (og tshark) kan sniffe pakkene.
<jo-erlend> mener dere å si at html5 geolocation også fungerer med trådløse nettverk som google har snappet opp når de har kjørt forbi? 
<jo-erlend> <blaamann> Creepy, Google har posisjonen til min lille private trådløse  linksys gateway. <-- skulle gjerne visst mer om det der.
<blaamann1> jo-erlend: Prøver å finne ut mer selv ;-)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Google Streetview-bilen (og andre biler) kjører rundt med GPS og samler inn BSSIDer de ser.
<jo-erlend> åh, ok. :)
<Berge> Det er ikke verre enn det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja, det har jeg lest. Men jeg lurte på hvordan blaamann1 visste at de hadde snappet opp hans. 
<Berge> jo-erlend: Telefonen hans fant vel ut hvor den var, eller noe slikt.
<jo-erlend> at telefonen finner ut hvor den er, er jo ikke så merkelig. Det gjør den vel via triangulering av de nærmeste mastene. 
<Berge> Det finnes et API du kan spørre også.
<Berge> Så jeg tipper du kan gi det BSSIDen på APet.
<Berge> Den triangulerer nok ikke.
<Berge> Den tipper nok bare basert på signalkvalitet fra APer i nærheten.
<blaamann1> Google har vel selv sagt at de måler signalstyrke ikke triangulering.
<Berge> http://www.exploit-db.com/papers/15881/ har litt dill.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hm..er det snikreklame for Apple?!
<jo-erlend> snikreklame? Jeg synes de brøler. Men det er utvilsomt tekstreklame.
<blaamann1> jo-erlend: "If you consent, Firefox gathers information about nearby wireless access points and your computer’s IP address. Then Firefox sends this information to the default geolocation service provider, Google Location Services, to get an estimate of your location. That location estimate is then shared with the requesting website."
<blaamann1> Prøv en Geolocation API demo side med trådløst og deretter med kabel. 
<Malin_> men tja.. om det hadde stått. Nå kan hun gå igjen og heller varmt vann i koppen fra termosen, så er det ikke snikreklame for thermos av den grunn?
<Malin_> så tja...
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det heter tekstreklame. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, sant nok
<Malin_> føler apple er flinke til å lage navn som brukes synonymt med lignende ting (tenker i negativ forstand)
<Malin_> er vel en grunn til at ting kalles pod-cast?
<Malin_> eller er det andre ting enn apple som har noe som ender på pod, men ikke starter på i?
<Berge> Det er det ikke bare Apple som gjør.
<jo-erlend> neida, men det er ikke så mange andre enn Apple som klarer å få produktet sitt plassert i overskriften av en sånn artikkel på store nettsteder.
<Berge> Joda.
<Berge> De fleste bilprodusenter, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> eksempler?
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Berge> Om du begynner å se etter produktnavn i journalistikken, dukker de opp som perler på snor.
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er ikke det jeg snakker om her. Klart at bedriftsnavn og slikt kommer frem. 
<Berge> Hva er det snakk om her?
<Berge> Har noen av digi.nos forsideartikler _ikke_ produktnavn i seg?
<jo-erlend> det er en grunn til at Telenor betalte 150 mill eller noe sånt for at Fornebu Arena skulle skifte navn til Telenor Arena. Det gir dem en masse "lovlig" publisitet i mediene. 
<Berge> Klrat.
<Berge> Det er jo et vanlig triks.
<jo-erlend> Berge, leste du artikkelen? 
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg skummet den.
<Malin_> ja, jeg liker ikke at de het er Telenor Arena
<Malin_> blir så teit at det skal ligge et firmanavn i navnet på en arena
<Berge> Jeg ser at den handler om noe annet. Men Coca Cola er antagelig et enda sterkere varemerke slik sett.
<Malin_> det er det jo
<Berge> Jeg ser absolutt for meg db.no kunne ha skrevet «Her sitter hun og drikker Cola»
<jo-erlend> det nevnes ikke med et ord at hun har brukt noen iPad og om hun hadde gjort det, så hadde det fremdeles vært forholdsvis irrelevant.
<Malin_> men tja.. blir jo sært om man i _Norge skulle hatt Coca Cola stadion, eller Imsdal-bassenget osv
<Malin_> men Cola er ikke noe varemerke, coca cola er det
<jo-erlend> Malin_, vi har Coca-Cola-svingen på Ullevål. Cupen het i hvertfall tidligere Coca-Cola Cup. 
<Malin_> men tja.. folk tenker jo fort på Coca Cola, om de hører Cola
<Malin_> sant nok
<Malin_> mye sånt
<Berge> De flinkeste er dog dem som får produktnavnene inn i dagligtalen.
<Malin_> ja, på Lerkendal er det jo Byggern-tribunen, Adressa-tribunen, Adidas-tribunen og en til jeg ikke husker i farten
<Berge> Apple klarer det ikke - det er ikke vanlig å kalle noe annet enn en iPod for iPod.
<Berge> (Selv om «iPod» er en generisk term for musikkavslipper.)
<Malin_> ja, Thermos har klart det. Cola, 
<Malin_> sant
<Berge> I USA sier man «to xerox», f.eks.
<Malin_> du har også Freon (som faktisk er et varemerke) 
<Berge> Mm, og Zalo for oppvaskmiddel i Norge, antagelig.
<Berge> Og roller blades.
<Malin_> jepp
<Berge> Osv, osv.
<Malin_> aha
<Berge> Farris, antagelig (selv om det egentlig er et stedsnavn).
<jo-erlend> jeg tenkte akkurat på det.
<Malin_> jepp
<Malin_> Farris er veldig godt eksempel. Fort gjort å kalle vann med kullsyre for Farris
<jo-erlend> duracel, skjønt det antakelig ikke er like vanlig. 
<Malin_> Farris er jo bare et stedsnavn som du sier, eller rett og slett navnet på en innsjø
<Sakarias> to hoover, to xerox, to google
<Malin_> Enn om alle hadde kalt vann med kullsyre for Øyern
<Malin_> google har klart det ja
<Berge> Sakarias: To hoover?
<Malin_> hm.. kan windows ha klart noe sånt mon tro?
<Malin_> kommer ikke på noe
<Berge> Ah, å støvsuge. Det visste jeg ikke,m faktisk.
<jo-erlend> men altså... Jeg synes likevel denne artikkelen er _helt_ bak mål. 
<Malin_> så støvsuge er et varemerke?
<Sakarias> Berge: vanlig i britisk tale
<Malin_> jeg så en gang for meg at coca cola tok patent på H2O jeg... hehe :) hadde vært sært
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hoover, antakelig.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ikke les (norske) nettaviser, så blir det bedre.
<Malin_> se på vann i mikroskop og en ser en sånn liten cola-logo :p
<jo-erlend> i USA kan folk ta patent på andre folks DNA... 
<Malin_> :§
<Malin_> jøss
<jo-erlend> det er en smule spesielt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, på gitte sekvenser.
<Malin_> mildt sagt ja....
<Malin_> om man lager noe kunstig DNA (om det er mulig) så kan jeg skjønne en kan ta patent på det, men tja.. jeg skal ta patent på dna-et til bestemor eller noe, hadde vært sykt
<Berge> Du kan kode om DNA.
<jo-erlend> du kan vel egentlig ikke bare bestemme deg for det. Du må ha en grunn, men likevel. :)
<Malin_> joa
<Malin_> jo... corn flakes har kanskje klart det. Man kaller det jo gjerne corn flakes om det ikke er kellogs også
<Malin_> eller kanskje det ikke er noe varemerke med corn flakes?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Eller, jo, det er det sikkert.
<Berge> Men det er antagelig for generisk til å håndheve.
<Malin_> ja...
<Malin_> for det er jo faktisk et flak om en presser corn (mais)
<Malin_> så tja.
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_flakes
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-21
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønte ikke helt den sikkerhetsfeilen i sudo. Altså, en lokal bruker, kunne ved å legge seg selv til en gruppe, "runas_spec"? Eller misforsto jeg fullstendig? Det høres jo ut som at vedkommende i såfall allerede ville ha skaffet seg nokså store friheter.
<jo-erlend> kunne få tilgang til å kjøre programmer som root altså.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: linky ?
<jo-erlend> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Jan/378
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, du misforstår.
<jo-erlend> hørtes ut som forholdsvis spesielle omstendigheter.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg leser igjen nå. Fremdeles første kaffekoppen. :)
<geirha> Betyr bare at Runas_Spec ikke fungerte helt som den var dokumentert
<jo-erlend> men jeg skjønner vel egentlig fremdeles ikke helt hva det er jeg leser. .)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Dersom sudo er konfigurert med en gruppe i Runas_Spec, og brukeren foobar er med i denne gruppen, og kan kjøre minst ett program som denne gruppen, kan foobar også kjøre all annen kode som denne gruppen.
<Berge> geirha: Ja, det er egentlig en slags uventet oppførsel.
<jo-erlend> åh. 
<jo-erlend> da er jeg med. 
<Kagee> Er det mulig å finne ut hva som startet et program ?
<Kagee> dvs, kan jeg finne ut "parent" til en random prosess ?
<Berge> ps axfu
<geirha> ps -p $pid -o ppid=
<Berge> /proc/$pid/task/ har symlinker til barneprosesser, om du trenger det motsatte.
<Berge> Hardlinker, faktisk.
<Kagee> derja.
<Kagee> faenskapet lå i system-wide crontab
<Kagee> som ofc ikke var det samme som sudo crontab -e
<Sakarias> Kagee: seff ikke, det er jo root sin crontab :P
<geirha> Er det ikke herlig at crontabene er spredd rundt alle vinder? :)
<Kagee> jo. serlig når en joker har lagt inn /bin/sh -C DISPLAY=:0 firefox http://meatspin.com
<Kagee> serlig/særlig
<jo-erlend> mange takk...
<geirha> Haha
<geirha> Hvis den hadde fungert, hadde den jo åpnet den sida i ny og ne og gitt deg veldig mange firefox-vinduer/-faner :)
<jo-erlend> det er moro hvis du kjører på terminalserver sammen med mange andre... «Beklager, systemet tryna på grunn av at <navngitt person> hadde brukt opp alle ressursene på homseporno»
<Berge> Er det relevant hvilken type porno det er?
<jo-erlend> ikke for bedriften, antakelig. 
<Kagee> geirha: det funka!!
<geirha> Kagee: Nope
<geirha> Den der koden vil forsøke å lese inn og kjøre et skript med navn  DISPLAY=:0
<Kagee> hmm, ok, kanskje det ikke var akkurat slik. men det fungerte
<geirha> /bin/sh -c 'DISPLAY=:0 firefox http://meatspin.com'  # hadde fungert, gitt visse forutsetninger.
<Kagee> jeg har slettet linja :-P
<Kagee> hvordan kommer en epost med en tom "To:"-header fram ?
<xt> eposttenarane ser gjerne ikkje på headers så nøye
<xt> dei opererer med SMTP-kommandoar
<xt> mail from:asdf@asdf.com, rcpt to: bsdf@bsdf.com
<molven> Dei ser ikkje på headerfelta i det heile
<Berge> molven: Joda.
<Berge> Men ikke for alle ting.
<molven> s/på/på dei/ gjer det litt likare virkeligheten
<Sakarias> Kagee: kan hende du står i BCC som mottaker?
<Kagee> Sakarias: nope. jeg jeg sto i X-Original-To og Delivered-To
<Kagee> som jeg forøvrig ikke aner hva står for
<jo-erlend> blindkopi.
<jo-erlend> åh, misforsto jeg? Gikk litt fort, det der. :)
<Berge> Kagee: Hvorfor kan du da ikke ha stått i Bcc?
<Kagee> Berge: ke?
<Berge> Kagee: Hva får deg til å tro at du ikke har stått på Bcc?
<Kagee> den headeren er iallefall ikke med
<Berge> Nei, du får ikke se hvem andre som er på Bcc (-:
<blaamann> jo-erlend: For å ta opp igjen temaet fra i går.  Dette sender Firefox til Google når jeg er på trådløst '01-16-29-bd-1a-d9 paradiswlan -60' (hvis du vil ta i bruk Geolocation API i Firefox).
<jo-erlend> ja, for det er jo spesifisert at det _skal_ være opt-in. 
<jo-erlend> men det der var jo spennende. Det må jeg få sjekket. :)
<blaamann> altså, MAC, SSID og signalstyrke.
<jo-erlend> mhm. I tillegg til IP, naturligvis og antakelig brukernavn hvis du er logget inn på en eller annen Google-kontoi?
<blaamann> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/geolocation/
<jo-erlend> ja, var det vanlig HTML du brukte der, eller måtte du bruker Gears eller noe?
<blaamann> Sjekk f.eks http://merged.ca/iphone/html5-geolocation
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg er kjent med geolocation i html.
<jo-erlend> men jeg må si at jeg er nokså skeptisk til å bruke trådløse nettverk til geolokalisering. Det vil jo være en _ekstremt_ forurensende løsning hvis det overhodet skal være teknisk mulig. 
<blaamann> forurensende?
<jo-erlend> hvis en masse konkurrerende bedrifter skal kjøre biler rundt i hele verden, hele tiden, for å kartlegge private trådløse nettverk? :)
<shazzr> jo-erlend: FÃ¥r vel slike kartleggingsfunksjoner integrert i en eller annen generasjon av Nexus etterhvert...
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-22
<jo-erlend> FÃ¥r? Ingenting skjer av seg selv.
<jo-erlend> Kuleste musikern jeg vet om.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JR7xeUE92w   http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/nelliemckay/identitytheft.html
<Mogget> Blir det ikke noe møte?
 * hjd lurer på det samme
<Sakarias> det hadde jeg glemt, ser ut som flere har gjort det samme :P
<Mogget> Kjedelig da, jeg hadde tilogmed satt av tid til dette :P
<Sakarias> er jo bare 30-ish minutter etter skjema... 
<Mogget> Jo, men ser for meg at folk kommer inn på kanalen for å se på eller være med i møtet og bare drar siden det ikke skjer noe :P
<jo-erlend> hmm
<Mogget> Sakarias: jeg sitter her og små-irriterer meg over denne telenor boksen som sender ut alien pakker.
<Mogget> Finnes det en måte jeg kan broadcaste på nettverket etter dhcp servere uten å måtte tulle med mine egne innstillinger?
<Kagee> Mogget: http://www.mail-archive.com/dhcp-server@fugue.com/msg00401.html ?
<Kagee> aner ikke om det funker
<hjd> Mogget: alien pakker?
<Kagee> han får 10.0.0.x-pakker fra en telenorrouter på internettinterfacet
<Mogget> [20:09:08] <@Mogget> Jan 22 20:07:36 mogwash kernel: [1033430.693290] martian source 10.0.0.111 from 10.0.0.138, on dev eth0
<Mogget> [20:09:08] <@Mogget> Jan 22 20:07:36 mogwash kernel: [1033430.693293] ll header: ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:7f:09:de:61:08:06
<Mogget> jeg får en masse av dette, men source forandrer seg hele tiden.
<hjd> aha. tror jeg henger med. Vet ihvertfall at 10.x.x.x er av de adressene som er reservet til private/lokale nettverk
 * hjd leser wikipedia om martian packets
<Kagee> hjd: nettop. så han/vi skulle ha fått mac, eventuelt sjekket om dhcp var aktivert på den boksen 
<Sakarias> noe sier meg at det ikke ble noe av møtet, har det kommet noe epost ang det?
<Mogget> Ser ikke slik ut.
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-23
<Malin_> om jeg burde øve på noe, var det å få ut boot-loggene. Hvor finner jeg en log for å finne igjen noen feilmelinger jeg fikk under boot, rett før booloaderen vises?
<Sakarias> før grub?
<Malin_> er vel rett etter der grub skulle vært. 
<Malin_> fikk nettopp ordnet så grub ikke vises :D , men da kom noen feilmeldinger til syne,
<Malin_> selv om alt starter, hadde det vært greit å funnet de igjen og eventuelt gjort noe meddem
<Malin_> den ene, såvidt jeg kan huske den, var noe slikt som termianl not found
<Sakarias>  /var/log/dmesg ?
<Malin_> kan ikke si jeg kan si jeg finner noe igjen der
<Malin_> kan godt tenkes det var noen grub-feilmeldinger også. Var vanskelig å si sikkert når det gikk så fort
<Malin_> kan jo ta et bilde mens jeg booter på nytt
<Malin_> fikk ikke perfekt bilde, men feilmeldingene ser ut til å stå i 640x480 oppløsning. Så er rett før oppløsninga skfiter til til 1280x720, så er omkring grub
<Malin_> de står over hverandre og er som følger:
<Malin_> error: no module specified.
<Malin_> error: no suitable mode found
<Malin_> error: uknown command `terminal (også er jeg usikkerpå sluttegtnet, for fikk det ikke med på bildet
<Malin_> men muligens en ` til
<Malin_> eller kanskje en ´
<Malin_> `terminal´
<Malin_> har funnet en tråd her: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oEoJaIJsvZMJ:www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1594664+ubuntu+boot+error:+no+module+specified&cd=2&hl=no&ct=clnk&gl=no&client=opera
<Malin_> hvor de tre feilmeldingene kommer etterhverandre, så kan tenkes det står en løsning der :)
<Malin_> kan være en oppløsningsmodus jeg har lagt inn som ikke støttes. Har prøvd å endre if [ "x${GRUB_GFXMODE}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720x8 ; fi til if [ "x${GRUB_GFXMODE}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720 ; fi
<Malin_> orginalt er den satt til 640x480
<Malin_> dette er forøvrig i /etc/grub.d/00_header
<Malin_> så nå blir det reboot igjen, så får man se
<Malin_> da var det også løst
<Malin_> ved å sette: #GRUB_TERMINAL=console til GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Malin_> altså fjerne #
<Malin_> i /etc/default/grub
<jo-erlend>  /join #OsloHackerSpace
<jo-erlend> bah
<fyksen> Hei! Hvor kan jeg finne sammendrag av møtet i går? JEg rakk dessverre ikke å få det med meg : /
<jo-erlend> det var det dessverre ingen av oss som gjorde. :(
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to:  www.ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> fyksen, med andre ord: det ble ikke noe møte. 
<fyksen> AHh, skjønner.. Var på en måte litt bra for meg det også :P
<fyksen> Er det satt opp noe nytt møe?
<fyksen> møte*?
<jo-erlend> ikke foreløpig. 
<jo-erlend> det kommer vel på mailinglisten, i såfall. 
<Sakarias> har kommet forslag på maillisten
<jo-erlend> jeg så det nå. 
<jo-erlend> synes kanskje at 2200 på en lørdagskveld kanskje ikke er det strategisk beste tidspunktet, altså.
<Sakarias> lørdag i det hele tatt
<jo-erlend> forsåvidt. 
<fyksen> Jeg tror/synes at søndag er den "riktige" dagen for slike møter..
<Sakarias> høres bedre ut det
<Kagee> kan noen linke meg til denne malinglisten?
<Sakarias> Kagee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-no
<Kagee> finnes det noen ...generisk pam-modul?
<Kagee> (forklaring følger)
<Kagee> det jeg skulle hatt var en modul som kjørte /bin/sendsms og så kreevde at brukeren tastet inn det samme som smssend returnerer via stout
<Kagee> som da er det samme som brukeren mottar på sms
<Sakarias> http://www.norlin.se/blog/pam-module-for-sending-one-time-passwords-otp-via-sms/
<Sakarias> noe slikt ?
<Kagee> ohai
<Sakarias> første treffet på google :P
<Malin_> skal google infiltrere Ubuntu også?
<Kagee> skal deaæ
<Kagee> *skal de?
<Malin_> aner ikke om komentaren til Sakarias var myntet på Ubuntu eller ikke, men han skrev: første treffet på google :p
<Malin_> men tja... jeg skjønner jeg leste den feil nå :
<Malin_> * flau *
<Malin_> trodde det Ubuntu-møtet skulle være via google på en eller annen måte en stund jeg nå.....
<Sakarias> Malin_: det var en kommentar på en link jeg ga til Kagee 
<Malin_> Sakarias, ja, jeg skjønte det etterhvert.. sukk, jegble litt flau også
<Sakarias> Malin_: tror du bare er litt småparanoid jeg :P
<Malin_> kanskje...
<Malin_> men tja, jeg bruker jo google som søkemotor, e-post, google-earth, google-maps og youtube
<Kagee> Mogget: den var nok passiv. og nå X å aktivere det skjermoppsette jeg hadde før :-/
<Malin_> mulig
<Mogget> Kagee: hva mener du? At du må sette opp X på nytt fordi du testet en den saken?
<Kagee> Mogget: -_-
<Kagee> den har alltid vært litt ustabil
<Kagee> jeg må prøve igjen i morra
<Mogget> ok såppas. Er dette bleeding edge ny tilkobling siden den er ustabil?
<Mogget> jeg har aldri vært borti det greiene der.
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-16
<cjoke> ening med geirha , Litt vel tidlig å oppgradere til 12.04 for sluttbrukere, men nå er alt oppe å gå etter litt fiklink med kernel å alsadrivere til RME kortet mitt :)
<cjoke> noen som har noen formening om (uten å starte flavourwar): gnome-shell vs unity ?
<cjoke> må si , gnome-shell etter bare 30 minutter ser helt vannvittig bra ut :)
<kristin88> hei! eg har eit problem med javainstallering. eg faar berre beskjed om at ikkje kan installere fraa untrusted source.
<kristin88> nokon som kan gje meg ei hand?
<Berge> Hva forsøker du å gjøre?
<Berge> Eventuelt, hvordan forsøker du det?
<kristin88> eg vil koyre java i nettbank
<Berge> BankID?
<kristin88> eg har freista gjennom software senter og gjennom plugin i firefox
<kristin88> jepp
<Berge> Det kanoniske svaret på det for tiden er egentlig: Bytt bank.
<kristin88> haha
<Berge> Jeg mener det.
<kristin88> har ikkje alle bankane det?
<Berge> Neida.
<Berge> Canonical har fjernet den «gamle» Sun-distribusjonen av Java fra Ubuntu, siden det er alvorlige sikkerhetshull i den og Oracle har sagt at de ikke støtter den.
<kristin88> uansett saa vil eg gjerne kunne kome inn paa nettbanken min.. :)
<Berge> Og BankID virker ikke med The New Loud, som er OpenJDK-distribusjonen.
<kristin88> aha
<Berge> Så løpet ser ut til å være: Klag til banken, som ber deg klage til BankID, som ber deg klage til banken.
<Berge> Jeg velger bank med omhu, og bruker en som ikke krever BankID.
<Berge> SÃ¥, vel, bytt bank. (-:
<Berge> Det er vesentlig mindre smerte for meg å bytte bank enn å bytte OS.
<kristin88> jepp!;; samd i det..
<kristin88> men om eg skulle gaa for alternativ to..
<Berge> Fra https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Problemer-med-a-bruke-BankID/Plattformstotte/: «BankID er laget for å virke med Oracle Java. Open JDK-versjonen av Java for Linux vil ikke fungere til signering av betalingstransaksjoner.»
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke, kanskje noen andre på kanalen har fått det til å funke. Jeg refererer bare det jeg har lest og hørt. (-:
<kristin88> kva bank har ikkje bankid?
<kristin88> forresten lettare sagt enn gjortom ein har massa laan og slikt..
<Berge> SKB har ikke, f.eks.
<Berge> (Dvs, de tilbyr, men krever ikke.)
<Berge> Et lass små sparebanker krever heller ikke BankID.
<Berge> Og jeg har bare lån til Lånekassen (-:
<kristin88> nettopp.. ;)
<kristin88> hei, igjen. eg har eitt spoersmaal til: eg vil gjerne faa koyrt nett-tv paa nrk, men eg finn ikkje plugin..er det ein kodek eller noko eg maa laste ned?
<cjoke> kristin88, problemer med java fortsatt ?
<Berge> kristin88: Mener du live-TV eller opptak?
<kristin88> cjoke: ja, eg freista aa nytte denne oppskrifta (http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html) men eg faar det ikkje til aa funke
<Berge> Jeg har Debian her, men her vil Chromium kjøre noe totem-plugin for TV i opptak.
<kristin88> Berge: eg vil ha baae to, men no er det opptak eg har freista
<Berge> Prøv å installere totem-mozilla
<kristin88> Berge: okay.. eg koeyrer kva i terminal?
<Berge> aptitude install totem-mozilla, f.eks.
<cjoke> java er egentlig enkelt, det er egentlig bare å pakke ut filene å lage en link til java, 2 sek.
<Berge> cjoke: Kjempeenkelt? d-:
<kristin88> haha
<Berge> Det er en suppe for tiden.
<cjoke> næsj
<Berge> Hvordan kan det ikke være en suppe?
<kristin88> drittenkelt.. men eg fekk det ikkje til..
<kristin88> akk
<Berge> Ubuntu har bare openjdk, som ikke virker med et lass applikasjoner, selv om det er Meningen at det skal.
<Berge> Det er vedlikeholdt av Oracle, men litt ungt og uferdig.
<Berge> Og Sun-distribusjonen av Java ble bare brutalt fjernet.
<cjoke> den er bare å laste ned, pakke ut , å lage en link
<Berge> Og BankID-folkene er nisser, såklart, og bankene er nisser for å bruke BankID (som ikke kjøper noe sikkerhet).
<Berge> cjoke: Link? Symlink?
<Berge> Og hvorfor vil jeg installere programvare utenfor pakkesystemet?
<kristin88> cjoke: men kva gjer eg naar eg ikkje faar til oppskrifta?
<cjoke> da spør du her, å du får svar om noen har oppskriften ;)
<Berge> kristin88: Hvilken feil får du?
<kristin88> cjoke: og du har det ikkje? sidan du var braakjekk og kalte det enkelt?
<Berge> (Og når får du den.)
<kristin88> vent litt.. maa starte om nettlesaren..
<cjoke> heheh, litt dumt å være sarkastisk om noen vil hjelpe deg ? :->
<kristin88> cjoke: kjaaaere, vakre cjoke, kan du vere saa snill aa hjelpe?
<kristin88> :)
<cjoke> lol
<Berge> Ingen var vel sarkastisk?
<cjoke> 1 år siden jeg laget den linken :> 1 min
<Berge> cjoke var litt bråkjekk og kristin88 var kanskje litt småfrekk. (=
<cjoke> :->
<cjoke> men , det er bare en link.
<cjoke> som du lager i ~/.mozilla/plugins, eller worldwide i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Berge> Hva om du ikke bruker Firefox?
<Berge> Og hvilken pakke er det snakk om?)
<kristin88> omg.. eg fekk det til. kristin88 + bankid = sant
<kristin88> men.. framleis ikkje noko nett-tv
<Berge> kristin88 + bankid er vel heller et hack.
<Berge> kristin88: Installerte du totem-plugin?
<cjoke> da legger du den in plugins i den browseren du bruker, men stor sett så leter de andre nettlesere i mozilla/plugins også :->
<Berge> cjoke: Jeg lurer fortsatt på hvordan dette ikke er en suppe d-:
<cjoke> du får bare lure :->
<kristin88> Berge: nei, korhentar eg det.. eg gaar inn i software senteret, men det staar berre "check your internet connection"
<Berge> kristin88: Du fikk jo kommandolinje! (-:
<Berge> (Jeg bruker aldri Software center-tingen.)
<kristin88> Berge: sorry.. eg starta om nettlesaren
<Berge> kristin88: Mirker du fra nettleseren?
<Berge> aptitude install totem-plugin
<Berge> Unnskyld, den heter visst totem-mozilla
<kristin88> ok.. startar omm lesaren..
<kristin88> Berge: installert, men funkar ei
<Berge> kristin88: Hva skjer?
<kristin88> installeringa gjekk fint, men det gaar framleis ikkje.. altsaa. det staar at eg manglar plugin
<Berge> Hvilken nettleser?
<kristin88> firefox
<Berge> Ok, da vet jeg ikke. Prøv å installere totem-plugins også, for ordens skyld.
<kristin88> og saa er det skikkeleg mongo at softwaresenteret ikkje funkar. det staar som sagt berre at eg maa sjekke internet connection. kva kan eg gjere med det?
<Berge> Ingen anelse, jeg bruker det ikke.
<cjoke> haha, jeg har ikke java selv , jeg skal få den til å virke, så skal du får oppskriften, jeg bruker versjon 12.04, er vel ikke så mye forskjell regner jeg med. :->
<kristin88> cjoke: kva seier du no?
<kristin88> cjoke: eg fekk jo til java. no er problemet at softwaresenteret ikkje funkar..
<cjoke> hehe, ok :)
<kristin88> cjoke: det er ikkje lett, tenk
<kristin88> Berge: framleis ikkje noko nett-tv
<Berge> kristin88: Kommer det noe som helst i vinduet hvor det skal komme TV?
<kristin88> kva meiner du? det kjem opp speleknappar og slikt..
<kristin88> men ikkje noko bilete
<Berge> hm
<Berge> Kan du høyreklikke der?
<kristin88> jepp
<Berge> Hva skjer da?
<kristin88> eg faar opp ein vanleg meny
<Berge> Hvor du kan åpne i Filmavspiller, f.eksk?
<kristin88> det hjelp ikkje aa opne i filmavspelar
<Berge> Da vet jeg nok ikke.
<kristin88> :(
<RoyK>  
<jo-erlend>  
<brik>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-17
<xt>  
<Sakarias>  
<jo-erlend>  
<jo-erlend> Community /clear
<xt> Berge: http://people.planetpostgresql.org/andrew/index.php?/archives/244-Under-the-wire.html
<geirha> Tøft.
<geirha> Det eneste dumme med json er at det ikke har kommentarer.
<Berge> xt: Jepp
<jo-erlend> geirha, noen ville kanskje mene at det er en fordel. :)
<geirha> Gjør det ikke gunstig å bruke det som format for konfigurasjonsfiler.
<geirha> Skjønt, selv uten kommentarer, knuser det xml til formålet.
<jo-erlend> er det ikke forresten meningen at json-parsere skal ignorere /* */?
<jo-erlend> nei, er visst ikke det.
<jo-erlend> for konfigurasjonsfiler er jo ikke størrelse noe problem, så der kunne du jo bare sette inn som et vanlig element?
<jo-erlend> verre hvis du skal hente femti tusen dokumenter som alle inneholder de samme kommentarene. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: flott et du skrev i denne artikkelen :) http://www.digi.no/887404/windows-server-8-blir-tekstbasert-som-standard
<geirha> Oi, utrolig
<Promille> Hei godtfolk. Noen som har hatt suksess med ViaPlay under Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Promille> Den bruker jo djevels verk selv - Silverlight til streaming.
<jo-erlend> Promille, problemet er nok ikke silverlight i seg selv. Det skulle funke. Problemet er nok heller at sendingene bruker DRM.
<jo-erlend> det vil trolig aldri bli implementert i moonlight.
<Promille> Ah ok. Men det har ikke vært noe suksess med at moonlight takler denne DRM'n?
<Promille> jo-erlend: Hvorfor det? Har du noen kilder`
<jo-erlend> Promille, det krever lukket kildekode, såvidt jeg forstår.
<Promille> Ok. Silverlight er jo en microsoft ting, så det forundrer meg ikke
<Promille> Sendte uansett en kort support-mail til Viasat for å se om de har eksperimentert med viaplay+linuxdistroer..
<jo-erlend> kan vel godt tenkes at DRM i seg selv er vanskelig å få til uten, skjønt jeg aldri har forstått hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> idiotien med DRM er at det stort sett bare er de som er betalingsvillige som lider av det. Hvis man ikke bryr seg, så kan man alltids komme rundt.
<Promille> Det er liksom det. Men det er jo sånn filmbransjen(les: "Hollywood") driver business. Tror ikke de vet om noen andre metoder. Bare se på alt dritten du får me på DVD'n(spesielt tidligere) Piratene fjernet jo bare det som var unødvendig uansett.
<Berge> Det er lisensårsaker, ikke at det krever lukket kildekode: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonlight_%28runtime%29#DRM
<jo-erlend> Berge, er du sikker på at det ikke er begge deler?
<jo-erlend> lisensen kan man jo alltids få gjort noe med, men hvis selve teknologien krever lukket kode, så blir det jo vanskelig.
<jo-erlend> små detaljer kan ha endel å si gitt. Det at Nautilus har fått quicklist er nokså behagelig.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Har du sett http://marcoceppi.com/2012/01/ask-ubuntu-lens/?
 * RoyK kikker litt i jobbannonser og kom over en fra Narvik kommune som kan fortelle at "Kommunens IT-løsninger baserer seg på blant annet følgende teknologier:" [...] "- TP labling"
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-18
<Kagee> oh my
<Kagee> jeg har akkurat sett det jeg bare kan bskrive som en "irc-storm" på #sopa
<geirha> tilhengere av sopa/pipa som spammer? eller?
<Kagee> freenode sendte jo ut en invitasjon ^_^
<Kagee> Er det noen anbefalt (av f.eks canonical) for å ha en oppdatert versjon av sun java nå ?
<Kagee> Jeg fant akkurat en chrome-plugin som kickstarter openjdk for dnb-kunder....
<Kagee> men problemet er jo at den kun fikser symptomet og ikke problemet...
<citoyen> Kagee: Problemet er vel at BankID bruker Java, og det kan være vanskelig å finne en plugin for å fikse det
<citoyen> Eventuelt kan vi gå helt ned i kjernen og slå fast at problemet er at BankID eksisterer
<cjoke> citoyen, jeg bruker bankID og java i linux, og har ikke hadd problem med det på fler år
<Kagee> Det har skjedd mye bakvendt i det siste
<cjoke> merkelig, i min bank sparebank 1 så validerte de nettleser å java --versjon. måtte da ta en del telefoner, å fikk ikke noe endelig svar. så prøvde jeg ut forkjellige nettlesere. opera funka først, så fikk firefox innpass. nå virker opera, firefox og chrome :)
<cjoke> jeg kunne ikke bruke de nyeste versjonene av nettleserne heller, måtte holde meg til "stable" den gang. Nå kjører jeg ubuntu 12.04 å chrome versjon 16
<cjoke> gull.
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-19
<citoyen> cjoke: Jeg bruker også bankid og linux uten problemer. Det betyr ikke at bankid er en god løsning.
 * Brumle stiller seg i rekken av de som i det siste har fått BankID-problemer :/
<jo-erlend> heldigvis lar DNB deg logge inn med kodebrikke uten bankid. Det rælet der er så harry at det er vanskelig å beskrive.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår bare ikke hvorfor java skal vær nødvendig.
<jo-erlend> det måtte kanskje være fordi applets kan signeres, men.. Det går an å løse det uten, for eksempel sånn som oauth fungerer.
 * RoyK lurer på hvorfor i helvete enkelte firmaer tviholder på sånne jævla cv-databaser som skal oppdateres med webskjemaer og som det selvfølgelig finnes cirka 800 forskjellige av sånn at i stedet for å ha en enkel CV i HTML eller PDF som enkelt kan sendes eller lenkes til, så skal man oppdatere alskens skit med en nettleser
<cjoke> citoyen, jeg er ening. Nå mente jeg ikke med mitt utsagn at det er en god løsning. heller at fri program verdene har kommet så langt. De siste årene har jeg begynnt å bli så lat, for alt jeg har kjempet med til å få til å virke , bare virker i disse dager, derfor min entusiasme :)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke det at du har glemt å bruke alle de tingene som ikke virker da? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg fleiper, naturligvis. Jeg er helt enig. Det begynner å komme seg. Langt igjen, men i hvertfall for hverdagsbruk begynner det å bli bra, synes jeg.
 * SlimG liker tanken på en streng ISO standard for CV filformat (.cv)
<SlimG> Finner intet
<RoyK> http://xmlresume.sourceforge.net/
<SlimG> RoyK: Herlig! takk
 * RoyK setter igang med omskriving av CV...
<RoyK> SlimG: det er ei pakke for den der i lucid+
<xt> xml? au.
<RoyK> au?
<RoyK> hva skulle være mer standardisert? ooxml?
<xt> at ein ting er "standarisert" betyr ikkje at det er bra, t.d. :)
<RoyK> hva er da "bedre" enn xml til sånt?
<RoyK> sgml?
<jo-erlend> nå synes jeg relasjonsdatabasene må finne på noe nytt snart, hvis de skal kunne henge med.
<Berge> haha
<jo-erlend> http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2012/01/amazon-dynamodb.html
<Berge> Jah, disse relasjonene, altså. Håpløst utdaterte. 60-talls!
<jo-erlend> ikke sekstitalls. Søttitalls. :)
<Berge> Codd? Nei?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes faktisk det er mer behagelig å drive med relasjoner i couch enn i relasjonsdatabasene, selvom det tok nokså lang tid å vende seg til.
<Berge> Nå, i 2012, tenker jeg nok at predikatlogikken er noe særlig lenger.
<Berge> xt: ↑
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg mente ikke å hisse opp til en diskusjon, altså. Jeg mente bare at det er veldig mye som skjer i NoSQL-verdenen og tilsynelatende veldig lite i relasjonsdatabaseverdenen.
<Berge> Neinei, for all del.
<jo-erlend> det slår meg også at jeg ikke vet om noen skikkelig store databaser som bruker relasjonsdatabaser.
<Berge> Det sier nok mest om deg. (=
<jo-erlend> kan du nevne noen?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Stor i forhold til Facebook, Google, Bing, Amazon og Azure.
<Berge> Facebook, for eksempel.
<Berge> Men såklart, relasjonsmodellen er ikke like anvendbar for alle representasjoner.
<jo-erlend> hva bruker de relasjonsdatabaser til?
<Berge> Data.
<Berge> Det er jo MySQLs posterboy for tiden (-:
<jo-erlend> Men altså... Facebook er jo en av plakatbarna for NoSQL?
<Berge> Eh, nei. Rett nok sluttet de egentlig å være posterboy da de innrømte at de gir deng i data og slikt.
<Berge> Det er ca. ingen ACID.
<jo-erlend> mente jeg leste at de hadde tjue-tredve pebi på MapReduce.
<Berge> Men hva Facebook, Google, Bing og Amazon gjør er jo egentlig fryktelig irrelevant.
<Berge> Det er svært få som har akkurat det usecaset.
<Berge> Og de må gjøre masse jobb uansett.
<Berge> MapReduce er en teknikk, ikke noe produkt, database eller magisk kule.
<jo-erlend> hvis et system er fleksibelt nok til at du kan kjøre det på mobilen, men også bruke det til enorme datamengder, så synes jeg det er på tide at man kanskje slutter å le av det.
<jo-erlend> men altså; hva er nytt i relasjonsdatabaseverdenen? Dynamiske kolonner og json-felt?
<Berge> Relasjonsmodellen er det lite nytt i, gitt.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn av programvareutvikling blir alltids ting raskere, mer robust, bedre replisering, flere nyttefeatures og slikt.
<jo-erlend> man kunne kanskje argumentere med at det er fordi man har hatt førti-femti år på å polere den, men så kunne man også argumentere for NoSQL ved å si at dataverdenen har lært et par nye ting i løpet av det halve århundret. :)
<jo-erlend> men det hjelper så lite når det er så fryktelig slitsomt å jobbe med og alt det andre er mer fleksibelt, mindre ressurskrevende, takler større datamengder og er så veldig mye mindre sårbart. :)
<Berge> Ustrukturert lagring er ikke noe nytt, altså (-:
<Berge> Det er ikke som at KSV eller grafer er moderne i CS.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet, men verktøyene som gjør det tilgjengelig for massene er nytt, på samme måte som MySQL var det i sin tid. Tipper de fleste vil være enige i at MySQL egentlig ikke har så veldig mye på Postgres, bortsett fra navnet.
<Berge> Postgres er et eldre prosjekt enn MySQL.
<Berge> Men ja, hva som er populært og hipt svinger.
<Berge> Det er noe annet enn at folk gjør vurderinger for datalagring som er totalt på tur (-:
<jo-erlend> som for eksempel Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Yahoo, IBM og Amazon? :)
<Berge> At samme produkt kan brukes til å både lagre data på telefonen din og en indeks over alt på web er ikke et suksesskriterium, altså (-:
<Berge> Du tenker på Google som bruker MySQL? http://www.mysql.com/customers/view/?id=555
<Berge> Eller IBM som bruker, eh, DB2?
<jo-erlend> Google bruker selvsagt mye forskjellig, men det er ingen tvil om at MapReduce er hovedvekten.
<Berge> Som sagt, gigantene på Internett er ca. irrelevante.
<Berge> Det er veldig, veldig få som lager indeks over hele weben.
<jo-erlend> alle store selskap bruker naturligvis mye forskjellig, men det de har til felles, er åpenbart at de kjører hardt på Hadoop og MapReduce.
<Berge> Mine problemer er heldigvis helt andre enn Googles.
<Berge> Og, vel, de fleste av de du nevner er her folk som ikke er glade i data.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> De har ikke behov for robusthet og integritet, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> Om Facebook mister den siste statusoppdateringen, gir de solid og ettertrykkelig deng i det.
<Berge> Om Pensjonskassen mister pensjonen din, blir du vesentlig argere.
<jo-erlend> for eksempel, som Amazon skriver; hvis Europa forsvinner, så er dataen fremdeles komplett. Vanskelig å ikke kalle det robust.
<Berge> Klart, men Amazons problemer er ikke så voldsomt vanskelig.
<Berge> Og jeg tipper de har data å miste, de også, som de siste brukerkommentarene eller statistikk eller whatnot.
<jo-erlend> eller sånn som jeg gjør med programmet mitt nå; kjører samme database på mobilen, webben, desktop og laptop. Alle synkroniserer med den tilgjengelige noden av høyest prioritet, så blir dataen synkronisert etterhvert. Behøver ikke å tenke på det engang. Det er behagelig det.
<Berge> Fint for deg at du har funnet en løsning på use caset ditt!
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> Codd snur seg nok ikke i graven.
<jo-erlend> neida. Rigide tabeller lenge leve. :)
<Berge> Så, hvordan løser du multimaster når klokkene går feil på enhetene?
<jo-erlend> klokke er uvesentlig.
<Berge> Å, du gjør ikke multimaster?
<jo-erlend> selvsagt.
<Berge> Selvsagt hva?
<jo-erlend> alle er master. Det finnes ingen som ikke er det.
<Berge> Det er multimaster.
<Berge> så, hvordan løser du klokke-ut-av-synk?
<Berge> Hvordan løser du partisjonering?
<Berge> Vent, du er kanskje ikke glad i dataene. (-:
<jo-erlend> hva slags partisjonering er det du snakker om?
<Berge> Ok, du har ikke løst multimaster (0
<jo-erlend> det er ikke det minste problem å ha forskjellige data på forskjellige tjenere, hvis det er det du mener.
<Berge> Om du har fire noder, a, b, c og d, og nettet faller ned mellom ab og cd, og det gjøres konflikterende oppdateringer i hver av disse partisjonene, hvordan løser du det når de kommer på nett igjen?
<jo-erlend> klokke brukes rett og slett ikke. Man bruker revisjoner.
<jo-erlend> samme som med git eller bzr.
<Berge> Du meger?
<Berge> merger, sågar
<Berge> Du kan fint få konflikter i git og bzr.
<jo-erlend> først og fremst sammenlikner du bare revisjoner. Ellers setter du opp validering og gjør konflikthåndteringen der, eller så kan du gjøre det i en controller.
<Berge> Du misforstår, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Berge> Du er kjent med konflikter i versjonskontroll?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> Ja. Det har du i multimastersystemer også.
<Berge> Og de må løses manuelt i versjonskontroll.
<jo-erlend> ikke alle.
<Berge> Hvordan gjør du det (automatisk) i et multimastersystem?
<Berge> Nei, men noen.
<jo-erlend> som sagt; først og fremst ved hjelp av revisjonsnummeret. Hvis det ikke er nok, kan du gjøre det med filtere. Hvis det ikke er godt nok, så kan du gjøre det i en controller.
<Berge> Ok, jeg gir opp og gjør nytte for meg i stedet (0
<jo-erlend> men det er naturligvis aller siste utvei.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg driver ikke med enorme clustere akkurat. Jeg har et foreløpig mål om at programmet skal takle hundre databaser. Særlig større enn det, ser jeg ikke noen nytte av foreløpig, i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes som sagt at relasjonsdatabasene ser ut til å miste terreng i et ekstremt tempo.
<RoyK> - A DBA goes into a NoSQL bar, but leaves because he can't find a table...
<jo-erlend> yup. Litt irriterende for oss som spiller biljard. Heldigvis kan vi bare lage et.
 * RoyK fiker til jo-erlend med ei lita biljardkø i gummi
 * jo-erlend tar av seg en sokk, putter åttern oppi og tar igjen ved å bruke RoyK som en piñata. 
<jo-erlend> skummelt å tøffe seg med lekevåpen! :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt sikker på den nye greia med at brukerens skrivebordsbakgrunn vises før man logger inn. Det lukter litt Ubuntus nakenkalender av det, synes jeg.
<Malin> 1/go 28
<xt> ja, nå som det skjer så mykje med VoIP treng me nok NEPPE fastlinjer lenger.
<xt> ja, nå som det skjer så mykje med trådlaus treng me nok NEPPE kablar lenger.
<Malin> det er sant, fastlinjer er ikke nødvendig faktisk, burde da gå an å overføre telefonnummeret til VoIP?
<Malin> men det er vel det som er ip-telefoni?
<dagerik> hvordan får jeg til fin indentering med \t? har to kolonner med data, men de blir ikke alignet under hverandre
<jo-erlend> xt, VoIP har vært bra nok for hjemmebruk i ti år. Problemet har i stor grad vært IPv4. Jeg husker Creative iPhone. Det funka helt fint. Selvsagt gjorde det det. Det er bare lyd. Jeg drev nettradio hjemmefra i 1999. Problemet har vært at du aldri har kunnet vite om den du ringer til kan ta imot samtaler. Sjette Juni, sier de, begynner ting å endre seg. Det blir spennende å se. Teknologien er det ingenting i veien med. Trådløs
<jo-erlend> ? Det er et helt annet spørsmål.
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, ser for meg homeplug i sikringsskap som den beste interimløsningen. Nye hus vil selvsagt ha skikkelig nettverk innebygget.
<dagerik> enkelte ord ødelegger. jeg bare bruker en html tabell
<jo-erlend> interessant. Jeg lette etter det tidligere idag. Jeg vet at Python har en veldig fin løsning for det, men jeg fant den ikke igjen. Mulig det er pprint som gjør det. Men du må si mer om sammenhengen.
<jonaskul> Yeah!
<jonaskul> Malin, Hei!
<Malin> hei jonaskul  :)
<Malin> hvordan går de med deg da?
<jonaskul> hmm, noe tull med klienten
<jonaskul> to sek
<Malin> ah
<jonaskul> Hmm
<jonaskul> NÃ¥ kanskje
<jonaskul> ser du øæå?
<jonaskul> nice
<Malin> jonaskul: ja, jeg ser æøå jeg :)
<jonaskul> Flott! Hadde et lite problem med charset der
<jonaskul> Men nå bruker jeg irssi igjennom skolens Debian server, fungerer ganske kult, men er jo bare en liten terminal, litt geeky :p
<Malin> ah, nice
<Malin> ja, jeg bruker weechat, ligner på irssi
<Malin> men på hjemmeserveren
<Malin> så er litt geeky selv
<jonaskul> Vi har vel alle en geek i oss
<Malin> ja :D
<Malin> 'am white and nerdy
<Malin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
<jonaskul> haha, fin den :p
<jonaskul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
<Malin> ja :D
<jonaskul> Stemmer det, høyreklikk er kopier og lim inn :p
<jonaskul> Bruker putty som terminal, da windows ikke har noen :/
<jonaskul> Har lagt Ubuntu litt på hylla, men kommer hit av og til for selskapens skyld
<Malin> :)
<Malin> var i telefonen
<Malin> ja, det er koselig at du kommer innom for det :)
<Malin> putty fungerer greitnok det til ssh :)
<Malin> jeg er litt irritert selv, men veit ikke om jeg skal være mest irritert på ubuntu, eller linux. Har opplevd at suspend/hibernate har sluttet å virke osv, som virket i tidligere kjerner osv
<jonaskul> Blitt MYE tull etter de siste versjonene
<jonaskul> Litt derfor jeg ga opp
<Sakarias> du får være sint på maskinvareprodusenten din, Malin
<jonaskul> Sakarias: +1
<jonaskul> Har en IBM X31 liggende, har Ubuntu installert på den, og når den går i ventemodus slår bakgrunnsbelsyningen seg på...
<Sakarias> IBM Thinkpad, iallfall så gammel pleier å være godt støttet
<Malin> Sakarias: mulig, men har de endret noe i maskinvaren sin, siden jeg startet å intallere ubuntu på den? Ting virket på samme hardware før
<jonaskul> Ja, absolutt fungerer råbra, ihvertfall Lu/Xu-buntu. Men som sagt bare den buggen at lyset står på i ventemodus
<Sakarias> Malin: hadde alle fulgt 1 standard, så hadde man sluppet at hundre og ørten forskjellige måter å gjøre hvilemodus/suspend på skal være støttet
<jonaskul> Sakarias: Du virker veldig oppdatert innen dette, vet du om SSD er godt støttet i kernel 3+?
<Sakarias> jonaskul: hadde kanskje lest meg opp på det, hadde jeg brukt Linux på desktop :P
<Sakarias> men sist jeg leste, så skulle TRIM og greier være støttet, og har flere kammerater som bruker SSD på laptopene sine uten problemer i Fedora/Debian
<jonaskul> Installerte akkurat en i min laptop. Men tbh, var ikke så mye forskjell som jeg trodde. Nå gikk jeg fra en 7.2k rpm fra før av, men uansett, trodde det skulle være mer
<Sakarias> er forskjell på SSD diskene også
<jonaskul> Kjøpte Samsung 830
<jonaskul> Den er jo ganske top of the line atm
<jonaskul> MEN! Jeg kjører på sata2 bare så det er nevnt, får 250mb/s read og write
<Sakarias> har sett bedre specs... men har du nok minne også?
<jonaskul> Morsomt at du nevner det. Har 4gb nå, vurderte å doble, men er det virkelig nødvendig for day2day tasks?
<Sakarias> tja... jeg makser ut mine 8 i jobblatopen
<Sakarias> masker ut de 16 i privdesktop også til tider
<Sakarias> kommer jo helt ann på hva som er dine d2d oppgaver
<jonaskul> Akkurat, jeg er student, webprog/utvikling
<jonaskul> Ikke akkuat tunge oppgaver
<Sakarias> denne laptopen jeg bruker nå, klarer seg helt fint med 4 GB og 64GB SSD disk
<Sakarias> men bruker den kun ssh boks og surfing
<jonaskul> NÃ¥ bruker jeg 2gb ram
<jonaskul> Med litt multitasking
<Sakarias> burde holde, men se litt ann på swap bruken din
<jonaskul> Får følge med litt
<Sakarias> jupp... har litt lyst på http://blog.macsales.com/13156-owc-gives-a-sneak-peek-at-new-pcie-ssd-card selv :)
<jonaskul> Sykt, kan ikke de kortene klare 1gb/s teoretisk?
<Sakarias> de klarer mer enn det bus'n klarer
<Malin> Sakarias: ja, det er nok et poeng :) standarder... sukk
<Malin> http://xkcd.com/927/
<jo-erlend> noen som husker denne? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<RoyK> Sakarias: du skal vel bruke laptoppen ganske tungt før 4GB ikke holder :P
<Sakarias> RoyK: tja... har opplevd at 4GB ikke holder når jeg bruker Firefox... men det er nok mer Firefox sin feil :P
<RoyK> da er ff litt i overkant sulten :P
 * RoyK har 4GB på mac-en og har ikke opplevd problemer ennå, selv med ganske tung jobbing i lightroom
<Sakarias> OSx er glad i minne
<RoyK> tja - ikke mer enn linux/x/gnome eller windoze
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, den er vel på wikipedia-siden om ubuntu den videoen :)
<jo-erlend> jeg savner litt den tiden da Ubuntu var nytt og annerledes. Jeg syntes det var veldig spenstig å ha nakne mennesker, stilfullt på desktopen. Jeg skjønner at det ikke  egnet seg like godt overalt. ;)
<jo-erlend> men nå må vi lage et bilde igjen, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> skjønner ikke helt hva som er så spesielt bra med OS X. Er det noen gode eksempler?
<Berge> jo-erlend: http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/tg/warty-background-techserver.jpg
<jo-erlend> en smule pinglete og litt opplagt, men ok; hvis du vil ha meg til å innrømme at det var penere med jenter, så kan jeg vel saktens det.
<jo-erlend> dette var vel det freidigste, tror jeg: http://linuxers.org/sites/default/files/themes/screenshot/4/2010/Ubuntu-calendar-february.jpg
<Berge> http://images.wikia.com/geekfeminism/images/8/8f/UbuntuWartyVisualTheme.png – denne vakte jo masse oppstyr.
<Berge> Hadde det ikke vært for Ubuntulogoen kunne du ha sett en pupp!
<Malin> hehe, det var jo fint bilde Berge, det som knuta hadde der  :) hihi
<Berge> Det var bakgrunnsbilde på Ubuntu-installasjonen som du fikk automagisk om du netbootet maskinen din på TG et år.
<Berge> Til noe oppstandelse.
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> folk reagerer, men det er jo fordi de er tjukke i huet.
<Malin> tja, det der er jo ikke pornografisk en gang noe av det
<Berge> Mer at folk gjerne kjøpte nye disker, forsøkte å støvle, maskinen nettstøvlet…
<Berge> Og så ble folk forvirre.t
<jo-erlend> http://sites.google.com/site/jozmak/ubuntu-calendar-march1.jpg <-- synes det er veldig fint.
<jo-erlend> klart. Litt dårlig klippet, men motivet er jo bra.
<Malin> ah, så folk blir forvirret når mskinen nettstøvler? hm... pussig, men jeg har aldri prøvd netstøvling før jeg da
<Malin> haha, kanskje jeg skal bli ubuntu-modell :p
<jo-erlend> desktopen min er veldig treig til å boote. Et minutt eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> plymouth hindrer meg i å finne ut hva det er, for når den først er boota, så er jo alt fint. :)
<Malin> ja, jeg har selv heller aldri hatt noen veldig rask boot
<Malin> tar vel fort 1 minutt + før alt er lastet, inkludert login
<alfsimen> 8 sec fra grub til login-screen :D
<Malin> alfsimen: ssd?
<Berge> Man orker jo ikke å boote for å måle.
<Malin> spent på om custom-compilinga av kernel gjør at jeg får suspend til å virke, kom over en setting som hadde med det å gjøre, om hvor mye av minnet bios eller kernel eller noe ikke skulle bruke, og om man hadde problemer med suspend, så kunne man øke verdien, så får man se da
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-20
<Pupuser> hei
<silverarrow> noen som er våken?
<RoyK>  
<prooz> VÃ¥kne ja
<prooz> Alltid
<jonaskul> Strålende
<alfsimen> Malin: ja, Samsung 830-series 256GB <3
<Malin> alfsimen: nice.., høres digg ut med ssd.... :)
<alfsimen> er veldig digg, alt starter opp pretty much instant
<Malin> ja.., 10 sekunder boot fra grub er jo ikke akkurat noe å klage på. Hvor lang tid tar det fra login til systemet er oppe og fullastet?
<Malin> type 2 sec?
<alfsimen> ca 1-2 sec
<Malin> nice...
<cjoke> hva ligger pris på ssd 120GB nå ?
<cjoke> begynner å bli billig :)
<Malin> om det er blitt billigere med ssd-er på mini-pcie så kunne det vært aktuelt for meg å flyttet os-et over der, men om det skulle være veldig billig for en god 2.5"ssd som er 256GB, så kunne jeg jo blitt kvitt HDD-en her :)
<RoyK> vinyl or cd which sounds better??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5dCMz4gKLI
<Malin> RoyK: ^^
<dagerik> etter jeg oppgraderte til siste versjon av firefox, fungerer ikke nrk live netttv med totem browser plugin. står bare stopped mde en gang. løsning?
<dagerik> tenkte jeg skulle sjekke ut MediaPlayerConnectivity, men den er ikke tilgjenglig for firefox 9.0.1
<dagerik> men klarer fint å avspille lagret media
<alfsimen> trenger vel moonlight
<dagerik> neida, totem klarer fint å avspille.
<Malin> dagerik: firefox 9.0.1
<Malin> ?
<dagerik> ype
<Malin> og ubuntu 11.10?
<dagerik> 10.04
<Malin> hvordan oppgraderte du?
<Malin> og hva sier about:plugins    ?
<dagerik> la til ppaen til firefox
<Malin> okey
<Malin> denne? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable?field.series_filter=lucid
<dagerik> det var ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable jeg la til ja
<dagerik> about:plugins sier mye rart da. er ikke sikker hvilket format live nrk sedinger er
<dagerik> rtsp://a1372.l11674333102.c116743.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1372/116743/v0001/reflector:33102
<dagerik> den der er til nrk3. klarer å få den ut ved å trykke på "copy" i guien til totempluginen
<jo-erlend> hvorfor legge til det PPA-et? NÃ¥ er det jo nyeste versjon som brukes i Ubuntu uansett?
<dagerik> jo-erlend: det er ikke nyeste versjon i 10.04
<Malin> det er ikke siste versjon i ubuntu 10.04
<Malin> er vel 3.6 eller 3.7 der?
<jo-erlend> ah, jeg så ikke det.
<Malin> men det er jo pussig om den ikke får brukt plugins skikkelig kun etter en upgrade
<Malin> hos meg virker det i alle fall, og min about:plugins ser sånn her ut: http://pastebin.com/8mhScB6p
<jo-erlend> Firefox 9 kommer vel til 10.04 om en liten stund, tror jeg. Mente å lese at Mozilla var ferdig med 3.x
<Malin> da kan det nok tenkes det blir endret, om 3.x blir parkert ja
<Malin> hm.. noe jeg tenkte på. Kan det tenkes at den nyere firefox-versjonen ikke er helt kompartibel med eventuelle versjoner av totem-mozilla?
<Malin> jeg har 10.04 på min server, så jeg kan godt teste å oppgradere og sånt der og sjekke om det samme skjer for meg
<dagerik> neida
<Malin> okey
<RoyK> Malin: :)
<Malin> RoyK: :) den var så awesome den der :) jeg så for meg en helt seriøs greie om at det kanskje ikke gikk å høre forskjell eller noe :) hihi
<Malin> RoyK: jeg kommenterte den der vinyltesten ;) :D
<olebrom> asdaasdasdzxcasasdfasdf
<adonai> Okei im leaving this chats now, i just wonder does everybody got my video? Hälsningar PunktmannenJesus.
<adonai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVEwF1Qwxbs
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/oppvaskmaskin.png
<shazzr_> Sliter med å få satt VLC som standard videospiller i Google Chrome etter installasjon av 11.10. Har prøvd å fjerne totem-mozilla uten hell.
<dagerik> Can a shell script add data to pasteboard?
<dagerik> etter litt googling fant jeg et program; xclip som funket bra
<geirha> ah pastebuffer/clipboard
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-21
<Huffameg> god morgon, godtfolk. eg har eit problem med det å lage trådlaust nettverk. eg er på ein plass der eg er kopla opp med kabel, men eg vil gjerne nytte maskinen min som trådlaust tilknyttingspunkt slik at eg òg kan kome på nett med til dømes telefon. når eg går inn på «opprett trådlaust nettverk» og fyller inn infoen så hender det ikkje noko. det ser ut til at den leitar, og etter litt tid dukkar passordboks opp att.. er det noko gale her, elle
<Huffameg> r er det berre eg som ikkje ha forstått korleis eg gjer dette?
<Huffameg> hehe.. eller er det kanskje for tidleg på ein laurdags morgon..?
<brik> har ikke prøvd det selv, men er det sånn du har gjort det? http://freshtutorial.com/create-your-own-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Huffameg> brik: ja, det er det.. men eg får det ikkje i gang
<RoyK> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2000119_460s.jpg
<jo-erlend> RoyK, fin den der. :)
<jo-erlend> brik, for neste gang; det er veldig enkelt. Klikk på nettverksikonet og velg "Lag trådløst nettverk". Skriv inn et navn og eventuelt velg en form for trådløs sikkerhet og velg et passord. Det er noen apparater som ikke ser sånne nettverk. Jeg vet at endel Android-telefoner ikke gjør det, for eksempel. Ikke min Nokia N8 heller. Men det er bare å skrive inn nettverksnavnet manuelt.
<hjd> Ble ikke http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/01/20/sport/handball/handball-em_2012_herrer/robert_hedin/19872549/ diskutert her for ikke så lenge siden. Jeg lurer på om vi burde kontakte dem på noen måte? :)
<jo-erlend> Det kunne jo være artig å høre om de ville være villige til å være med å lage litt ekstra hype i April.
<jo-erlend> men da måtte man jo ha en viss plan med det. Ruben foreslo forresten å ha et møte litt snart for å diskutere de tingene. Det hadde vært morsomt hvis vi kunne få til noe litt spesielt i April, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> det er ingen tvil om at Precise kommer til å bli noe man kan presentere uten noen som helst form for sjenanse.
<Malin> enig med du jo-erlend, men så var det å få engasjert folk
<Malin> ja, men er det noe vi veit nå, som ikke vil fungere i Precise?
<Malin> men du kjøer 12.04 nå uten problemer?
<Malin> jeg tror kanskje jeg veit hvorfor suspend-greiene mine ikke fungerer i nyere kjerner. Jeg fant noe da jeg prøvde å kompilere kjerne i går. står en plass om noe acpi-greier som var gamle, men hvor de var gått over på noe nyere i fra og med kjerne 2.6.39. Det er fra og med den kjernen at suspend og sånt ikke virker mer her. Litt dårlig forklart her, men jeg må nesten finne igjen der det stod for å
<Malin> få en mer nøyaktig beskrivelse
<hjd> Malin: angående ting som ikke vil fungere i Precise, så er det et litt vagt spørsmål med tanke på at (nesten?) all programvare har bugs. Det greieste er vel å teste med en virtuell maskin el. om de programmene du bruker mest funker som forventet og eventuelt rapporterer problemer før endelig versjon.
<hjd> Eller tenkte du på hva som er kjente problemer nå?
<Malin> tenkte mer på kjente problemer ja
<Malin> ellers er jeg jo enig i at det er en god ide å teste med en virituell maskin, men da får jeg ikke testet den på hardwaren her, men det kan jeg gjøre med minnepinne
<hjd> Malin: her er kjente problemer for alpha 1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1#Known_issues , men den ble jo sluppet 1 Desember i fjor, så forhåpentligvis er mesteparten av de fikset.
<Malin> takk'
<hjd> Det kommer en ny alpha 2. Februar (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule), så du får se oppdatert liste med problemer da
<Malin> okey
<hjd> som du nevner får man ikke testet maskinvare, men det er mye enklere å sjekke om et program har samme problemet i en vm (og at det ikke kommer av at noe man har gjort eller rare innstillinger)
<jo-erlend> Malin, relativt uten problemer. Ingen store.
<jo-erlend> har kjørt Precise i ca en måned nå. Det var noen problemer med update-manager som gjorde at jeg måtte bruke apt-get upgrade en stund. Det plaget meg ikke. Så måtte klokken fjernes noen dager på grunn av problemer med avhengigheter. Det var heller ikke noe problem. Den eneste utfordringen var en liten feil med libreoffice, men nå er det jo sånn at man bare kan klikke på knappen, så kommer man til bug rapporten og der var l
<jo-erlend> øsningen.
<jo-erlend> derimot er det _mengder_ av ting som fungerte dårlig i 11.10 som fungerer strålende i Precise. Laptopen går ca en halvannen time lenger på batteri. Desktopen er helt stille. Den bråkte som en traktor i 11.10. bzr qt er veldig buggy. Ellers er alt helt fint av alt jeg bruker.
<jo-erlend> det holder en _helt_ annen kvalitet enn noen tidligere alfa-utgaver. Det har selvsagt noe å gjøre med at det er en konservativ syklus, men også at mye av utviklingen er flyttet ut til PPA-er, røyktesting, automatisert testing av alt som gjøres, etc. Så hvis maskinen er viktig, men ikke kritisk, ville jeg ha vurdert å oppgradere.
<jo-erlend> s/røyksting/røyktesting/ :)
<jo-erlend> heh, det var det jeg skrev jo.
<Malin> ja, maskina er viktig, i forhold til skolearbeid, men om det er så problemfritt, vurderer jeg å oppgradere allerede nå
<Malin> men ser ikke ut som de nevnte problemer er løst i kernel 3.2
<Malin> har omsider klart å boote den kjerna der, men ikke før jeg la til en ppa
<jo-erlend> heh, dagens ironiske: http://ubuntuone.com/4pCXlxw9mZgkb5qi9vo8EU
<jo-erlend> Malin, hva er det du refererer til? Det er ganske mange forbedringer i Linux 3.2. Men så er det også temmelig mye mer som er byttet ut enn bare kjernen.
<Malin> jo-erlend: de med suspend/hibernate når jeg legger skjermen ned. Det virket i alle fall helt til 2.6.39 kom
<jo-erlend> Unity 5.0 er jo en drøm i forhold til 4.24, for eksempel.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> da blir det vel en upgrade i løpet av dagen/helgen her.... :D
<jo-erlend> men et råd jeg kan gi deg hvis du oppgraderer, er at du gjør det i helgen og at du ikke installerer oppdateringer med en gang de kommer, men hører med andre først, sånn i tilfelle det er ting som brekker.
<jo-erlend> Precise nå, er langt mer stabil enn beta2 for 11.10 var, men det er fremdeles en utviklingsversjon, så det er lurt å ta høyde for at ting _kan_ brekke og at man har tid til å fikse det.
<jo-erlend> til uka skal nye X lastes opp, for eksempel. Det er typisk noe som kan brekke endel ting. Men da er det bare å la andre oppdage de verste buggene først. :)
<hjd> Jeg vil også oppfordre til å rapportere all bugs som oppstår. (Spesielt ting som krasjer, men det er stort sett bare å klikke rapporter i apport-dialogen og logge inn på launchpad)
<Malin> jo-erlend: så jeg kan installere den builden som er alpha1, også venter jeg med å oppdatere pakker?
<Malin> og anbefaler du upgrade, eller clean install
<jo-erlend> hjd, logge inn? Det skjer jo automatisk. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg ville heller ha hentet dagens bilde.
<jo-erlend> hvis en ren installasjon er mulig, så er det helt klart å foretrekke. Det tar en femtedel av tiden og er mer stabilt. Oppgradering er vanskeligere siden man da må konvertere eksisterende konfigurasjonsfiler, etc.
<hjd> jo-erlend: ja, altså apport åpner en nettleser med launchpad og rapporterer automatisk, men du må jo fortsatt logge inn (eller allerede være logget inn til launchpad).
<jo-erlend> det er man jo alltid. :)
<hjd> ikke i virtuelle maskiner :p
<Malin> nei, jeg starter med å boote fra minnepinne først og fremst her jeg :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, her rutsjer vi på blanke messingen. :)
<jo-erlend> Malin, fra daily ya?
<jo-erlend> ja? :)
<hjd> tja, jeg foretrekker å slippe å oppdatere hovedsystemet mitt i et sett... og hvis noe brekker helt, har jeg et visst sikkerhetsnett.
<jo-erlend> jeg har vært veldig konservativ med hovedboksen min. Men etter å ha brukt Precise på laptopen en ukes tid, fant jeg ut at det ikke var noe å vente med. Dette er som sagt en helt annen kvalitet enn noe vi noengang har sett før i en utviklingsversjon.
<hjd> vel, fortsatt... Jeg får se hva jeg gjør når betaene kommer ut.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg må reboote. brb
<Malin> jo-erlend: jeg kan godt installere fra daily, men ser ikke for meg at det er like stabilt som å installere fra alpha1 ?
<jo-erlend> mer stabilt.
<jo-erlend> _mye_
<Malin> daily er mer stabil enn alpha1? okey, da får jeg fikse den i stedet :)
<hjd> alpha1 + oppdatering senere = daily?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> og nå som alt det skumle er flyttet over i ppa:canonical-x/x-staging, så blir det ekstra stabilt. Nå er ting testet ganske godt før det kommer ut i arkivene i det hele tatt.
<Malin> smart
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> hva vil være best for en hønngammal celewrong-sak med 640MB RAM? 11.10 med Unity går *ikke* spesielt fort
<hjd> lubuntu er vel valget for eldre maskinvare/lavt ressursbruk...
<jo-erlend> prøv Precise med Unity først. Ellers er det bare å installere lxde. Men Precise er temmelig mye raskere på endel områder.
<RoyK> tviler på at det er så mye raskere...
<RoyK> det her går rimelig treigt
<hjd> jeg lurer forøvrig på om diverse windowmanagere bruker mindre ressurser enn et fullt desktopmiljø. Rent logisk burde de vel det, men jeg har ikke sjekket.
<jo-erlend> 11.10?
<RoyK> jupp
<jo-erlend> 12.04 er veldig mye mindre ressurskrevende.
<RoyK> veldig?
<jo-erlend> som sagt; laptopen min får nesten en halvannen time mer batteritid med 12.04 enn 11.10.
<jo-erlend> jeg ville i hvertfall ha prøvd det. Ellers kan du som sagt bare installere lxde. Det er fort gjort. Men det er endel underliggende ting som er fikset og ryddet opp i.
<RoyK> vel... tror jeg prøver lxde først
<jo-erlend> uansett hvilket shell du bruker, ville jeg helt klart anbefale 12.04.
<Malin> shell select :p
<hjd> :p
<Malin> men jo-erlend oppgradering, eller clean-install?
<Malin> av 12.04, men det går vel ganske raskt å bare kjøre en clean install
<jo-erlend> det er mye raskere.
<Malin> ja, da gjør man jo bare det. Bare jeg ikke må styre like mye for å sette opp eclipse igjen :S
<jo-erlend> det er jo brukerprogram. Lagret i hjemmeområdet ditt det.
<Malin> ja, om allt av ekstra tillagte svn-greier ikke blir borte når jeg kjører clean install, så er det jo ikke noe stress. Regner jo med altsånt havner i /home
<Malin> så får satse på det :)
<Malin> da blir jeg borte til jeg har reinstallert :)
<Malin> snx
<jo-erlend> huff... svn :)
<jo-erlend> men ja, sånt skal lagres i hjemmeområdet.
<Malin> ja.. det er i forbindelse med skolen nemlig
<jo-erlend> herlig.
<Malin> sukk, tilbake her... viste seg at jeg hadde installert 10.04 på minnepinnen og ikke 12.04.... ::S :p
<Malin> lol
<Malin> skjønte ikke noe da jeg fikk opp Gnome2.X
<jo-erlend> heh, det har jeg gjort noen ganger.
<Malin> hehe :)
<Malin> sånn, nå er jeg inne i live-usb-pinnen :D
<Malin> men den der snarveien: "Install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" ender med feilmeldingen: Sorry, the program "ubiquity" closed unexpectedly
<Malin> så kanskje bare installere uten å gå via live-session
<Malin> snx
<jo-erlend> akkurat det, tenkte jeg ikke over engang.
<jo-erlend> Det er naturligvis større sjanse for at det er bugs i Ubiquity enn debian install.
<Malin> hm.. det er en bug ja..
<Malin> får denne i terminal
<Malin> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<jo-erlend> det er jo normalt.
<jo-erlend> heh, skjønt akkurat hva det innebærer, vet jeg ikke. Men sånn har det vært gjennom hele 11.10 også.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> men får i alle fall ikke startet installeren :)
<jo-erlend> da er det bare å oppgradere da. :)
<Malin> hm.. ja....
 * hjd har sett en god bunke bugrapporter med ubiquity som krasjer når folk forsøker å installere 12.04
<hjd> Jeg har dog ikke sett nok på det til at jeg vet om de alle er duplikater av samme feilen, eller om det er flere ute og går.
<cjoke> ahh, jeg fikk mye "kluddr" med pakker jeg ikke hadde installert med apt-get. De lå i /usr/local/bin, å i $PATH lå den stien spesifisert før /usr/bin/ hvor 12.04 versjonene la seg. måtte også fjærne å rydde opp i PPA repos. Men nå fønker det som fy, kjempefornøyd :)
<cjoke> ... tok en oppgradering jeg da. Er vel verd å nevnes :->
<Malin> hjd: ja, jeg fant bugrapport på det jeg har opplevd selv, men noen må jo ha klart å installere det også
<Malin> cjoke: ja, ser ut som jeg må gjøre det samme her. blæh
<Malin> med mindre det eren cli-way. Har vel text-install, men da må jeg vel boote alternate
<hjd> Malin: gikk du for alpha1 eller daily?
<Malin> daily
<Malin> men nå prøver jeg "update-manager -d"
<Malin> og oppgraderer en veien
<Malin> s/en/den/
<hjd> hm, ok. Enten har de ikke fikset det ennå, eller så er det flere problemer...
<Malin> meget mulig
<Malin> jeg blir borte litt (på butikken) så er tilbake igjen litt senere og er jo spent på hvordan det går :)
<cjoke> har en merkelig sak her, i går fyllte harddisken seg opp 200GB. Jeg trodde faktisk at der var noe log ting eller noe, sjekket da /var/log var ikke så mye mer enn 40 mb der. Jeg slettet en del filer å fikk frigjort ca 30GB. jeg rebotet å alt så fint ut. sjekket df i dag. å hadde faktisk rundt 100GB ledig plass. Det gikk meg forbi. nå er det 3.4 GB ledigplass. Noen som har en ide om hva dette kan være ?
<cjoke> ubuntu 12.04
<cjoke> kanskje øya mine har spillt meg ett puss.
<alfsimen> Fyr opp Disk Usage Analyzer og se hvor det er mye drit?
<cjoke> det er en god ide. takk.
<Malin> blæh....
<Malin> det gikk jo ikke fint
<Malin> sukk, trodde jeg fikk med meg feilmeldinga, men det gjorde jeg ikke, men den fikk ikke oppgradert
<Malin> heldigvis har man da log-filer, puh
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/JhB37nDi
<hjd> Malin: kan være bug 894340?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 894340 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Fails: depency cycle for libtinfo5/libncurses5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894340
<Malin> hjd: skal sjekke
 * Malin har prøvd å navigere mamma rundt i terminalen via telefon
<Malin> fikk ikke ssh-et meg igjennom, så da får jeg sjekke neste gang jeg er hjemme, om jeg må åpne noe i routeren
<Malin> er det begrensning på hvor mange ganger en kan skille kommandoer med && i terminaelen?
<Malin> sender nå en e-post hvor jeg lager ei remse hun kan kopiere inn
<Malin> hjd: det er nok det, for er samme meldingen jeg får om de samme pakkene
<hjd> du kan forøvrig bruke \ for linjeskift, så det blir litt mer oversiktlig...
<hjd> foo && bar \
<hjd> baz && foobar
<hjd> eh, bortsett fra at jeg glemte && mellom bar og baz da... :p
<hjd> foo && bar \
<hjd> && baz && foobar
<Malin> ja, jeg bare skrev kommandoene en og en jeg...
<Malin> prøvde å lage et script, men så fant den ikke bash i /bin tydeligvis :(
<Malin> #!/bin/bash
<Malin> er ikke det standard da?
<Malin> siden jeg ikke selv hadde tilgang på terminalen, orket jeg ikke sjekke mer
<hjd> ville da tro det. Kan jo sjekke hvor den ligger med which bash hvis du har mulighet.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> men det er det, jeg kunne ikke which og uansett så sukk, det tar en envighet å skrive en kommando, når man må si den via telefon
<Malin> herregud :S http://www.vg.no/nyheter/utrolige-historier/artikkel.php?artid=10076187  vedig offtopic men
<Malin> hjd: men hva gjør man når det bugger seg med både live-intall og upgrade? Er det tid for å hente alternate-iso og kjrøe textinstall?
<Malin> var jo textinstall i ubuntu 6.10 og frem til hm.. jeg husker ikke hvor lenge fremmover
<hjd> Jeg ville ventet og prøvd senere. Alfa 2 kommer jo om mindre enn 2 uker, feks. Men jeg kan ikke huske det var noen særlige problemer da jeg installerte precise i en vm så jeg vet ikke hva disse probleme kommer av.
<hjd> Jeg er rimelig sikker på at 8.04 hadde grafisk installasjon, så det avgrenser jo litt...
<Malin> ja, det kom jo grafisk etterhvert, 8.04 er jo en lts, så ikke utenkelig
<Malin> at de hadde det klart til den
<Malin> i virtualbox, får jeg også opp installeren, så da er det ikke godt å si hva som foresaker det fra minnepinnen, men er ikke daily det da
<Malin> hm, hva har gått galt når jeg sender en liste med kommandoer, og får som svar: Ingenting skjedde
<Malin> det var et retorisk spørsmål i fall noen lurte
<RoyK> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/13608/top-50-funniest-autocorrects-of-dyacs-first-year-part-1/
<RoyK> kveld
<geirha> Ah takk, jeg har hverken klokke eller vinduer, så flott at du sier ifra.
 * RoyK sniker inn et "god" forand "kveld" i tilfelle geirha ikke forsto det :P
<jonaskul> Hoppsann
<RoyK> hopp
 * RoyK sier seg fornøyd med lxde for celewrong-slapptoppen og tar kvelden - natti!
<Berge> celewrong?
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-22
<Malin> jonaskul: :D hei og hopp, du har det fint? Ser det er litt sida du logga inn da :p
<jonaskul> Malin: Ela! Jeg har det flott ja.
<jonaskul> Alt kult hos deg? Driver du også med studier?
<Malin> ja, jeg går informatikk jeg
<Malin> flott at det får fint der :D
<Malin> jeg har det vel stort sett fint
<Malin> men krangler med noen linux-kjerner + at jeg ikke får oppgradert til 12.04 (tidlig ute :p) pga noe som bugger :S
<Malin> hva du studerer da ?
<jonaskul> Du er vel ganske tidlig ute ja, er vel bare alpha 1 som er utgitt? + eventuelle oppdateringer etter det..
<jonaskul> Informatikk ja, litt mere IT enn det jeg går da
<jonaskul> Er litt mere på webprog/utvikling jeg
<Malin> ja, kun alpha1 foreløpig, men hører den er så stabil at den tilsvarer en beta2 i en vanlig utgivelse ca
<Malin> ah, okey
<Malin> det er jo sikkert morro
<jonaskul> Er det noe kult nytt da? Eller er alt under panseret?
<Malin> er vel stort sett under panseret såvidt jeg kjenner til
<Malin> men ting er vel mer smooth. Jeg har ikke testet enda selv, annet i en virituell maksin, så jeg kan ikke uttale meg så veldig desverre
<Malin> en ting jeg lurer på er: Når man i nettleseren velger å f.eks. laste opp et bilde, såf år man opp nautilus open-file. Thumbnailsene til hvert bilde er knøttsmå. Er det noen måte å gjøre de større på?
<jonaskul>  /window 2
<Malin> ?
<Malin> ah,
<prooz> eg får: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/xbmc.pid' for writing (Permission denied)
<prooz> Når jeg prøver å starte et init-script
<prooz> Hvorfor går ikke det?
<prooz> Nevermind. Funka jo selvfølgelig etter en update-rc.d :P
<prooz> Lurer på når jeg vende meg til rettigheter på unix
<RoyK> eller venne deg til? ;)
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<sKew^_-> Hei
<sKew^_-> jeg har problemer med at det lugger i VLC når jeg spiller av filmer
<Malin> lugger det sånn i andre avspillere også?
<sKew^_-> ja
<sKew^_-> :(
<sKew^_-> har instalert restricted-codex osv
<sKew^_-> trur kansje det har noe med at Driveren som jeg installerte med "hardware drivers" ikke funker helt optimalt med skjermkorte mitt? ati radeon hd 5650 mobile 1gb
<Malin> jeg kan ikke noe om ati-kort, men har hørt det er veldig så som så med ati og linux
<Malin> har du prøvd å google kortet + ubuntu og funnet ut hvilke drivere som er best?
<sKew^_-> ja uff, det er kjedeligt da, jeg som liker linux ;P
<Malin> x
<Malin> åj
<RoyK> y
<Malin> z
<Malin> :p
<Malin> sukk, håper sKew^_- finner en løsning
<RoyK> jau...
 * RoyK ga opp en gammel celewrong-laptop og la den ut på "gis bort" på finn.no - det tok kanskje et minutt før den var borte...
<Malin> det var raskt
<jonaskul> Free laptops er jo det kuleste!
<jonaskul> Men jeg skjønner ikke helt hvem som vil ha celeron
<jonaskul> Ubrukelig
<jonaskul> enda værre enn Atom
<jonaskul> imo
<jonaskul> Jeg så nå at jeg er en time for sent ute til den samtalen :p
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/gisbort/annonse?finnkode=32837898
<jonaskul> gøy
<jonaskul> Jeg hadde en helt lik for mange år siden
<jonaskul> Likte godt at det ikke var wlan
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-14
<Mathias> arrrrrrrr
<Mathias> noen som er gode med apt-get her?
<citoyen> jeg bruker aptitude
<Mathias> nvm, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 gjorde biffen
<tor_> nån som har peiling på korsn man installer gforce driver i ubuntu?
<tor_> har lasta ned .run fila
 * RoyK vet nada om gforce
<tor_> *geforce
<f00f-> har du kjørt denne filen også?
<f00f-> om ikke så vil det være et fint sted å starte
<RoyK> typisk 'sh asdf.run'
<RoyK> evt
<RoyK> typisk 'sudo sh asdf.run'
<hjd> Vil ikke Ubuntu selv tilby de fleste proprietære drivere uten at man må styre med å finne og installere de selv? Ville sjekket programvarekilder -> additional drivers (eller jockey om du har en eldre utgave)
<s10g> Men jeg er sikker på at du vil få god hjelp her på ubuntu-no hvis du bare venter litt, tor_
<tor_> Ka må man skriv for å kjør den som root?
<tor_> istedn for sh
<tor_> prøvde sudo men d gikk ikkje
<s10g> tor_: skriv sudo su, da er du permanent root
<s10g> så skriver du "sh <path til installasjonsfilen.run>" eller bare <path til installasjonsfilen.run>
<s10g> f.eks.
<s10g> sudo su
<s10g> cd /tmp
<hjd> tor_: hva gikk ikke? FÃ¥r du en feilmelding?
<s10g> tor_@maskin # sh nvidia.run
<tor_> Takker, d gikk!
<tor_> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<tor_>          installing.
<RoyK> s10g: evt sudo -i
<RoyK> s10g: sudo su vil ikke gi deg riktig miljø - "environment" blir som det fra brukeren, ikke root
<hjd> Av en eller annen grunn virker den som den ikke vil kjøre i et grafisk miljø. Høres rart ut.
<RoyK> hjd: om du skriver "sudo -i", så vil ikke tilkoblinger til X fungere lenger
<RoyK> da må du skrive "sudo enellerannenkommando"
<RoyK> det virker
<tor_> Gikk bra med å starte den i root.. Nå må jeg "avslutte" x server...
<RoyK> ok
<tor_> Linux er bra vanskelig.........
<tor_> Tror jeg gir opp.
<hjd> tor_: Ubuntu er ikke vanskelig, men det kan være litt annerledes i forhold til systemer du er kjent med. :)
<hjd> Hvis vi tar et skritt tilbake her, hva er det egentlige problemet du forsøker å løse: installere en driver?
<tor_> Skal installere Gforce driver :)
<hjd> Ok, har du sett om Ubuntu selv tilbyr noen alternative drivere? Ofte for grafikk/nettverkskort kan Ubuntu merke hvis noe trenger ekstra drivere og gir deg et lite ikon øverst i høyre hjørne (på samme linja som klokke, lyd osv).
<RoyK> tor_: det har en noe høy brukerterskel, men det er skikkelig stas når du lærer litt mer ;)
<tor_> Oppløsningen som finnes i den driveren som jeg finner i ubuntu fungerer ikke, dvs oppløsningen er kun på 1024 og noe sånt :)
<s10g> tor_: begynn med å avinstallere ubuntu
<s10g> hehe jeg bare spøker
<tor_> *Driveren som finnes..... skulle det stå
<tor_> Fan kor æ tøva... Drivern som man finn i ubuntu støtta ikke skjermkortet
<s10g> med triksing og herjing skulle du nok fått riktig oppløsning med den innebygde driveren, men aksellerért grafikk vil du ikke få til
<s10g> tor_: så vidt jeg husker fra den tiden jeg testet ubuntu, så vil den spørre deg om du vil installere proprietære drivere som f.eks. driveren fra Nvidia
<hjd> Dersom det er alternative drivere tilgjengelig burde du se et ikon omtrent som på første skjermbildet her https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<s10g> tor_: det skjedde automatisk for meg
<tor_> Er ingen ikon i høyre hjørne
<hjd> tor_: Forøvrig, hvilken versjon av Ubuntu bruker du?
<tor_> 12.1 tror jeg
<tor_> 12.10
<hjd> Ok, kan du åpne Programvarekilder, bytte til fanen "Additional drivers" og se om det er listet noe der?
<hjd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-extra-drivers/201524#201524
<tor_> GeForce 9300 GE, binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nvidia-curret
<tor_> Installerte nettopp drivera æ fant i program-søk....
<tor_> Kanskje æ må start på nytt..
<s10g> Jeg ville prøvd det
<hjd> Sannsynligvis, men hvis du la til de burde ting funke fint etterpå :)
<tor_> :)
<IvarB> Nå er det så kaldt ute at om du kjøper frossenvarer i butikken og går hjem med dem så er de mer fryst når du kommer inn døra
<IvarB> global oppvarming...
 * hjd legger i ovnen
<RoyK> IvarB: heh - det er en liten greie med global oppvarming, områdene rundt svalbard/øst-grønland/island blir varmere og varmere, type +4 over normalen, noe som fører til at den arktiske polarstrømmen blir ført sørover over europa, noe som igjen fører til skikkelig kalde vintere her. det blir fremdeles varmere på kloden globalt, men trist nok, vi får ikke rare gleden av det, i hvert fall ikke på vintertid
<f00f-> RoyK : hehe, hva er normalen for jordens globale temperatur som er i konstant endring?
<RoyK> den er ikke i konstant endring
<RoyK> dvs det er den jo, det endres litt hvert år, men de siste tiårene har det blitt varmere
<RoyK> samtidig som at co2-konsentrasjonen i atmosfæren har økt veldig mye
<RoyK> fra cirka 280ppm fra før-industriell tid til 400ppm nå
<RoyK> og siden co2 og n2o og ch4 er de viktigste klimagassene ved siden av vanndamp (som det blir mer av på grunn av de andre), så blir det varmere
<RoyK> f00f-: ser du på det historisk, så er syklusen ganske konstant med tanke på jordas avstand til sola - det vi ser nå, er et hopp som er så stort at vi må tilbake til tidligere katastrofer for å se tilsvarende forskjeller
<f00f-> http://members.shaw.ca/sch25/FOS/HoloceneOptimumTemperature.jpg
<f00f-> hvilke katastrofer tenker du på?
<RoyK> du poster en graf over flere hundretusener av år, og den er riktig
<RoyK> men det som har skjedd de siste tiårene, skiller seg fra denne, og synes ikke spesielt godt på grunn av oppløsninga
<f00f-> nei, 11'000 år står det
<f00f-> ikke flere hundretusner
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Global_Temperature_Anomaly_1880-2010_%28Fig.A%29.gif
<RoyK> f00f-: bare lurer litt - tror du ikke at mer klimagasser i atmosfæren gjør noen forskjell?
<f00f-> grafen du poster viser en endring på én grad over 120 år
<f00f-> det er vel ganske normalt i jordens historie
<RoyK> svar på spørsmålet, er du snill
<f00f-> jo, jeg tror mer "klimagasser" i atmosfæren gjør noen forskjell.. spørsmålet er hvor mye mer, og i hvor stor grad det er noen forskjell
<f00f-> co2-konsentrasjonen i atmosfæren vår har vært mye høyere før, f.eks.
<f00f-> og når det gjelder klima og miljø så tror jeg vi har mange større og viktigere utfordringer vi burde takle enn å stresse over noen promille mer co2 i atmosfæren vår
<RoyK> ja, co2-konsentrasjonen i atmosfæren var høyere før, type etter siste globale vulkanutbruddskrise og etter siste krise etter meteornedslag, neon millioner år siden
<RoyK> f00f-: heh - klimaskeptikere pleier å bruke de argumentene der - det er jo så mye andre gasser i atmosfæren, hvorfor skal litt co2 eller nox eller n2o gjøre så stor forskjell?
<f00f-> eller under middelalderen, når den nordlige delen av europa var varm og frodig
<f00f-> når de dyrket vindruer i london og hadde det ganske fint
<RoyK> f00f-: om du tror på den argumentasjonen, så kan du prøve å lage et kjøleskap med nitrogen eller oksygen som drivgasser - se hvor langt du kommer...
<f00f-> om jeg tror hvilken argumentasjon?
<RoyK> argumentasjonen om at co2 og andre klimagasser ikke er viktige
<RoyK> det er jo de som gjør jorda varm
<f00f-> det forstår jeg
<RoyK> uten klimagassene, hadde jorda vært så kald som månen, og så varm
<f00f-> spørsmålet er hvor viktig det er å bry seg om at konsentrasjonen øker noen promille
<f00f-> når vi vet at den har vært høyere før, av helt naturlige årsaker
<RoyK> f00f-: greia er jo at disse klimagassene er det som holder på varmen
<f00f-> jeg forstår drivhuseffekten
<RoyK> sist det var like høy konsentrasjon av klimagasser i atmosfæren, var det en meteor som slo ned og drepte 90% av levende organismer
<RoyK> det har forskere fra iskjerner
<RoyK> jeg har dette fra tidligere kolleger som jobber og forsker nettopp på klima
<f00f-> http://seoblackhat.com/images/co2-vs-temp.jpg
<RoyK> jeg velger å støtte meg på fagfolk om tema er fag
<f00f-> synes disse peakene ser ganske regelmessige ut jeg
<RoyK> ja, men de viser ikke de siste tiårene
<f00f-> trenger ikke dem for å forstå at dette er innenfor jordens normal
<RoyK> ting går såpass fort nå, at grafer over flere tusen år, knapt kan vise noe
<f00f-> de kan vise hva som har funnet sted tidligere
<RoyK> f00f-: har du prøvd å lese deg litt opp på klimaendringer og co2?
<f00f-> noe som er viktig dersom man skal slenge rundt seg med ord som "normal" osv
<f00f-> ja
<f00f-> veldig mye
<RoyK> virker litt rart
<RoyK> men jeg kan prøve å sende en epost til en tidligere kollega som har jobba med dette i årevis
<RoyK> uansett - wikipedia er en ganske grei kilde her
<RoyK> kort sagt: mer klimagasser i atmosfæren betyr høyere global temperatur
<f00f-> climateaudit.org er bra
<RoyK> og mer ekstremvær
<f00f-> helt riktig
<RoyK> noe vi har sett de siste årene
<f00f-> men ingen kan bevise at vi er skyld i økt konsentrasjon av klimagasser i den grad at vi påvirker jordens klima i noen nevneverdig forstand
<f00f-> det er som en religion å tro det
<f00f-> eventuelt å tro det motsatte
<f00f-> alt ettersom
<RoyK> dessverre for oss her oppe, så blir det ikke nødvendigvis varmere om vinteren, siden polarområdene varmes opp og den polare jetstrømmen flyer nedover europa
<f00f-> det er også sånn at det faktisk er stor uenighet innad i de vitenskaplige miljøer rundt akkurat den tematikken der
<RoyK> f00f-: atte - når 95%+ av verdens klimaforskere mener global oppvarming er riktig, hvorfor vil du da motsette deg det? det er ikke religion, det er vitenskap
<f00f-> du har bl.a. forskere som har bidratt til IPCC-rapportene som har trukket seg i protest mot den politiske vridningen av innholdet
<RoyK> ja, der var det mye kødd, men klimaforskere globalt er stort sett enige
<RoyK> jeg har snakka med flere av dem
<f00f-> blir jorden varmere? ja, ok, da er det en oppvarming på global skala, fint.. alle kan være enig.. men er bilkjøringen min skyld i dette? der er det mye større usikkerhet
<RoyK> om du vil prøve å motbevise det, studer!
<f00f-> så nå må du ikke blande kortene her
<f00f-> :)
<f00f-> jeg tipper jeg har studert temaet mye mer enn deg
<f00f-> så jeg kan jo si det samme i retur
<RoyK> biler og busser og fabrikker og båter slipper ut co2 og nox og so2 og gudene vet hva - klimagasser som hjelper til med oppvarming - det er gasser som absorberer langbølget stråling og stråler dette videre som varme
<RoyK> du kan prøve å ignorere det, men i det lange løp, funker det dårlig
<RoyK> evt kan du ta siv jensen-metoden me å holde deg for øra og rope "det er ikke min feil!"
<f00f-> har du lest IPCC-rapportene?
<f00f-> tipper du ikke har det
<RoyK> ja, har det
<f00f-> har du lest hva flere av forfatterene bak innholdet har uttalt i ettertid?
<RoyK> atte...
<f00f-> spesielt de som har trukket seg fra IPCC-panelet?
 * geirha ordner seg popcorn
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg har diskutert mye av dette med fremtredende forskere som har jobbet med dette i et tiår
<f00f-> fint sted å begynne om du har lyst til å danne deg et helhetlig bilde, fremfor å bare rope i kor med alle de andre som sier at "alle er enig om at blablabla"
<f00f-> alle er ikke enig.. og det er mange flotte diplomer og doktorgrader på begge sider av disse argumentene
<f00f-> sånn er det bare
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg velger å forholde meg til folk som vet hva de driver med, og velger dermed å ignorere pisspreik fra deg og andre frp-liknende individer
<f00f-> sure thing
<f00f-> flott argument
<RoyK> f00f-: det er omtrent 95% av verdens klimaforskere som står bak tesen om at mer klimagasser i atmosfæren er grunnen til global oppvarming - det er noen få, som du, som stiller seg bak klimaskeptikere som i hovedsak enten ikke har en utdannelse, eller er løpegutter for oljeindustrien
<RoyK> så god natt, f00f-, dream on
<f00f-> du får vise oss et definitivt bevis på at mennesker ødelegger jordens klima
<f00f-> det er det saken dreier seg om.. alle kan lese et termometer
<RoyK> du, gutt, som jeg sa, er det en tese, det finnes ikke bevis, og det vil det nok ikke finnes på ei stund. Det er imidlertid såpass mange peker mot at det er vår feil, at det er å anse som en sannhet. Det finnes ikke bevis for higgs-bosonet heller, men det også anses som oppdaget
<f00f-> jeg finner det morsomt at du ikke klarer å diskutere dette uten å stadig komme med personangrep
<f00f-> merk deg gjerne at jeg ikke har kommet med et eneste ett
<RoyK> eh - hvor var mitt personangrep?
<geirha> at du kalte ham gutt, tror jeg
<RoyK> er det personangrep?
<geirha> jeg ville ikke tolket det slik, men det er jo subjektivt
<woahman> jeg vil bare skyte inn og si at han prøvde å si at f00f- er et "frp-lignende individ" lenger oppe.
<woahman> Det er vel ikke så veldig relevant til saken, og og et forsøk på å sette han i bås
<woahman> *flies away*
<RoyK> heh - om det er en fornærmelse så er det positivt ;)
<woahman> jeg har forøvrig diskutert dette med fremtredende ircere jeg og, så jeg og vil ha en mening
<RoyK> lol
<woahman> http://www.stopgreensuicide.com/ forøvrig
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> dream on
<geirha> Å nei, forskerne KONSPIRERER!
<RoyK> ja, de som har forska og studert dette i ti år, er nok de som konsprerer ;)
<RoyK> de andre på internett, er nok de som vet mer
<f00f-> å uttale seg nedlatende om motparten under en diskusjon vil som regel bli regnet som personangrep
<IvarB> glad jeg har f00f- på ignore jeg
<RoyK> hehe
<Solskogen> av en eller annen grunn kom det /ikke/ som lyn fra klar himmel at f00f- er tøyseklimaskeptiker.
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> hehe
<Solskogen> hvor lang tid tar det før han mener at bush (og blair?) /egentlig/ er reptiler fra det ytre rom, mon tro?
<RoyK> gi det et år
<Solskogen> du tror det er så lenge?
<RoyK> de blir vel sittende på baksida av månen sammen med de andre nazistene
<RoyK> tror de må dø først
<IvarB> greit å være skeptiker i blandt, skeptisk til alternativ-medisin, healere osv... men klimaforskere?
<Solskogen> mhm, for det er vel jødene som er de som /egentlig/ står bak.
<Solskogen> IvarB: det er greit å være skeptiker /alltid/
<RoyK> IvarB: det er alltids godt å være skeptisk til nye ting, og gamle ting, men ...
 * RoyK er rimelig skeptisk til gravitasjon
<Solskogen> RoyK: Newton sin eller Einstein sin?
<RoyK> alle - de er imot oss! de vil frata oss friheten til å fly!
 * RoyK flirer i skjegget han ikke har
 * IvarB har skjegget men flirer ikke i det... ever :P
<RoyK> men... jeg synes vitenskapsfolk bør tålereres - de har tross alt brukt endel år på å lære ting
<IvarB> det kan teologer påstå også...
<IvarB> om teologer...
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> den endeløse diskusjonen om hvem som har rett ;)
<RoyK> men det er vel subjektivt det også
<IvarB> vitenskapsfolk bør toleres fordi de ikke krever at de har rett, de har bare kommet frem til en teori som de fleste er enige om
<RoyK> om religion er reelt eller bare svada
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, men om man snakker om vitenskap, og ikke religion, så er jo enkelte ting ganske enkelt å bevise, eller i det minste å sette fornuftige teser for
<IvarB> jada
<IvarB> blir som uptime, når noen påstår 100% oppetid, så vet du at de snakker bs :P
<RoyK> fint med enkelte som skryer av 98% oppetid
<RoyK> helt til folk forstår hva det betyr
<Solskogen> det som betyr noe er at nedetiden er kontrollert
<Solskogen> mmm
<Solskogen> det er ikke alt ubuntu gjør som er ok
<Solskogen> som feks at det ikke går ann å kompilere gcc uten debian/ubuntu-patcher
<Mathias> tror f00f- får sette seg ned i stolen og se et par filmer
<Solskogen> eller dollhouse, som jeg nå skal se.
<Mathias> og der prøver en dust å logge inn som meg
<sigurdga> Mathias: navnet ditt er ikke særlig unikt, da :)
<sigurdga> vil tippe han prøver å logge inn som seg
<Mathias> er det ikke? :(
<Mathias> var noen som hadde glemt nicket sitt
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-15
<Mathias> hvorfor bruker egentlig mount.ntfs så jævla mye prosessorkraft på å skrive/lese?
<Solskogen> Mathias: fordi ntfs? :)
<RoyK> Mathias: fuse
<RoyK> ntfs-3g brukre FUSE, og i FUSE går det meste av skriving ganske så treigt
<RoyK> ...og bruker masse cpu til i/o generelt siden alt må gjennom userspace
<LaRock> Noen smarte personer her som veit hvordan man fikser problemnet med at oppdateringsvertyet til Ubuntu 12.04 (Krever intsallasjon av usikre pakker)... (Er på ingen måte noen Linux pro, just saying)
<blaamann> LaRock: Hvilke feilmeldinger får du?
<LaRock> Krever intsallasjon av usikre pakker
<LaRock> Haddlingen vil kreve at det intsalleres pakker fra en ikke autoriset kilde
<blaamann> Kan du bruke en terminal og apt-get?
<LaRock> litt
<LaRock> kan skrive...
<LaRock> kan åpen terminalen
<LaRock> *Ã¥pne
<blaamann> Start gnome-terminal og utfør kommandoen sudo apt-get update
<LaRock> E: Klarte ikke åpne lastefile /var/lib/list/lock - open (13 ikke tilgang)
<blaamann> Se om du får noen feilmeldinger eller advarsler til slutt.
<LaRock> E: klarte ikke å åpne låste mappa /var/lib/apt/lists/
<blaamann> LaRock: Da må du sikkert lukke oppdateringsverktøyet først.
<LaRock> gjort..
<LaRock> samme resultat
<blaamann> Utførte du kommandoen med sudo?
<LaRock> nope...
<blaamann> Prøv igjen med
<LaRock> nu skjer det noe
<LaRock> hehe
<blaamann> sudo apt-get update
<blaamann> flott
<LaRock> gjhorde det
<blaamann> Se etter feilmeldinger/advarsler til slutt
<blaamann> Hvis du kan kopiere det som kommer ut på skjermen til http://paste.ubuntu.com/ hadde det vært fint
<LaRock> ja
<blaamann> Alltid greit å begynne med
<blaamann> sudo apt-get clean
<blaamann> før en problemløser videre pakkeproblemer
<blaamann> Som en tommelfingregel, sudo apt-get clean og deretter sudo apt-get update
<LaRock> kan jeg sende deg resulatet på e-post? det er litt mye å skrive inn på IRC...?
<blaamann> LaRock: Ikke skrive inn her med kopiere det inn på http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<blaamann> Du kan merke teksten i terminalen med høyreklikk | kopiere og deretter lim inn på paste.ubuntu.com
<blaamann> Så skriver du inn adressa som din 'paste' har fått.
<LaRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533858/
<IvarB> allo
<blaamann> LaRock: Virker som om enten det er noe galt med no.archive.ubuntu.com eller noe galt med nøklene/signaturene du har installert.
<blaamann> LaRock: Dette kan være en løsning http://askubuntu.com/questions/82747/update-manager-not-working
<blaamann> LaRock: Alltid ha backup av systemet ditt hvis ting går galt ;-)
<IvarB> når man skal kjøre apt-get update og upgrade samtidig, er det noen måte å via cli på forhånd si at man skal svare "ja" på spørsmål om oppgradering?
<IvarB> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LaRock> har bare standard blank ny instalasjon av siste LTS, helt ny PC aldri vert noet annet på harddisken...
<blaamann> LaRock: Da kan du sikkert trygt prøve svaret som er gitt (det som starter med sudo apt-get clean)
<IvarB> LaRock: du har nettopp installert ubuntu LTS og får spørsmål om å oppgradere pakker fra ikke-autoriserte kilder?
<IvarB> har du lagt til noen andre kilder?
<blaamann> IvarB: Ser pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533858/
<LaRock> Nope
<LaRock> ivarB ser ut som ditt tips funker
<blaamann> IvarB: man apt-get søk deretter på yes :-)
<IvarB> mhm
<blaamann> Du søker med /søkestreng [Enter]
<blaamann> IvarB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533878/
<IvarB> ja takk, jeg har funnet det ut allerede :)
<blaamann> IvarB: Du er yngre og kjappere enn meg :-)
<IvarB> tviler :P
<sigurdga> jeg liker bedre å få mail når jeg trenger å oppgradere, og gjøre det selv. det hender det kommer spørsmål, men knaskje bare debian som gir spørsmål, mens ubuntu har safe-upgrade?
<IvarB> er vel det ja, får bare spørsmål om man faktisk vil laste ned pakker og starte installsjon
<IvarB> med unntak av spesielle pakker som krever prompts da
<IvarB> som feks installsjon av mysql
<IvarB> err ja nei ikke ved oppdatering av mysql
<IvarB> uansett... jeg må dra
<LaRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533858/ er dette rett resultat?
<blaamann> LaRock: Samme pastebin som isted
<blaamann> Det var vel ikke utputten av en ny sudo apt-get update?
<LaRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533905/ output fra sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<blaamann> LaRock: You did it!
<blaamann> Ser bra ut
<blaamann> Du kan fortsette å bruke det grafiske programvareoppdateringsvektøyet
<LaRock> proøver det nå, ser ut som det funker også
<blaamann> flott
<LaRock> Ikke jeg veit hva som ble gjort, men tusen takk. <3 Open Source Community
<blaamann> På mange måter nullstilte du deler av pakkesystemet. Dermed kunne det hente nøkler og sjekke ting på nytt (noe sånt). Bra at det løste floken.
<Solskogen> http://antarctica.no/stuff/UNIX/ubuntu/sources.list
<Solskogen> mer komplett sources.list enn det tror jeg ikke finnes
<Mathias> jooo
<Mathias> IvarB: prøvd -y? :p
<blaamann> Solskogen: Hvis di liker MPlayer så ville jeg lagt til et Medibuntu repo http://www.medibuntu.org
<Solskogen> det gjør jeg ikke - jeg liker vlc.
<Solskogen> men så bruker jeg ikke linux på arbeidshesten min heller
<tor_> Hvordan avslutter man "x server"?
<tor_> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<tor_>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<tor_>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<tor_>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<IvarB> o/
<IvarB> kan noen fortelle meg forskjellen på hard lenker og symbolske lenger når man lager dem med ln?
<Atluxity> det burde jeg vist
<Atluxity> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-symbolic-soft-and-hard-links.html
<IvarB> leser info manualen nå
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> aften RoyK
 * RoyK leser seg grønn på backupprotokoller
<IvarB> :)
<Atluxity> hørtes gøy ut
<RoyK> NDMP virker greit for NAS, men en kollega mener det funker på SAN også, men tar nok feil
<RoyK> tror jeg skal prøve å snike inn Bacula
<RoyK> gitt et digert tapebibliotek og litt starthjelp fra Linpro, kan vi nok komme langt
<f00f-> tape?
<f00f-> er ikke det litt gammeldags?
<RoyK> tja - det er veldig sikkert
<RoyK> disker kan ryke, men tape er veldig sikkert åkke som
<RoyK> f00f-: apropos gårsdagens diskusjon om klimagasser og sånt. Det er åpenbart at co2 og n2o og ch4 og h2o er i mindretall i atmosfæren, men det er de som bærer varmen. uten dem, ville jorda vært død og kald
<RoyK> f00f-: les deg opp litt på hvordan klimagasser virker, så vil du forstå at når andelen av klimagasser øker med 40%, så blir temperaturen høyere
<f00f-> nivået av klimagasser er i stadig endring
<f00f-> så "øker med 40%" i forhold til hva?
<f00f-> nok en udefinert "normal" du opererer med?
<Mathias> f00f-: men når man ser den normale syklusen i forhold til det nivået idag
<Mathias> off the charts
<f00f-> nei
<f00f-> hvor har du det fra?
<Mathias> et par filmer, og et par artikler
<f00f-> kan du vise til dem?
<Mathias> husker dessverre ikke nqvnet på filmene, og orker ikke rote opp artiklene atm
<Mathias> kanskje imorgen
<f00f-> var vel ikke denne flotte filmen til Al Gore, inconvenient truth?
<f00f-> :p
<Mathias> husker ikke
<RoyK> f00f-: om du søker litt kompetanse, litt fra folk som vet noe, så forstår du mer ;)
<RoyK> Mathias++
<RoyK> f00f--- btw
<IvarB> 7
 * RoyK er noe allergisk mot dumme folk
<f00f-> ja, pluss til han som kommer med påstander han ikke kan backe opp, fra kilder han ikke husker
<f00f-> for dét er ikke dumt i det heletatt
<RoyK> heh?
<f00f-> det er rett og slett genialt
 * RoyK venter i spenning på noe genialt fra f00f- 
<f00f-> hvorfor gjør du det?
<f00f-> det er jo Mathias som er den geniale her
<RoyK> tja - du opptrer som den geniale, den som trakasserer andre
<RoyK> så kjør på, einstein ;)
<f00f-> vis meg et sted hvor jeg trakasserer noen
<f00f-> du som er allergisk mot dumme folk, etc
<RoyK> - Don’t argue with idiots because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience
<RoyK> så, med mindre du har noe å komme med, så la vær...
<f00f-> har stadig noe å komme med, jeg
<f00f-> men det er noen her som ikke klarer å holde diskusjoner på et saklig nivå -- de må stadig ty til usakligheter som å kalle andre for dumme osv
<malin> Kan ikke dere holde opp ?
 * malin sender RoyK og f00f- ut på gangen
 * RoyK gir malin en klem og sender f00f- på gangen
<f00f-> smooth
<malin> hm.. det er jeg som er lærern her ass
<malin> men nå er det natta. Vær så snill å ikke krangle
 * malin skal hilse fra besteveninna mi :)
 * RoyK hilser til malin og venninna
<RoyK> malin: vi må ta en sushi snart
 * woahman sender RoyK ut på gangen
<woahman> Du hører da like mye til der du
 * Mathias tar en RoyK
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-16
<Mathias> noen her som er god med lovverket i norge?
<IvarB> morn
<Atluxity> morn
<malin> RoyK: ja, det hadde vært gøy med sushi snart
<malin> men hvor er f00f- ?
<malin> ah, der er han, så han ikke i kontaktlista
<malin>  med en gang her
<malin> RoyK: kan du ikke slutte med å la deg provosere så voldsomt?
<woahman> Han kan hvertfall slutte med å slenge dritt til alle som har andre meninger enn han
<malin> ja. det er noe med det
<s10g> Mathias: f00f- er awesome med lovverket i norge
<IvarB> yttringsfrihet gir deg ikke retten til å trolle
<woahman> IvarB: jeg skulle ønske at moteordet "trolle" snart dødde ut
<woahman> Slik at ikke folk kunne bruke det som en unnskyldning for å kvelde diskusjoner når de er uenige.
 * IvarB sets mode +b *troll*
<RoyK> blir vel omtrent som en light-versjon av mobbing - du kan ikke bruke ytringsfriheten som argument der heller, selv om mobbere, spesielt mot f.eks. muslimer, er veldig glade i sånt
<woahman> Men hvem definerer hva som er mobbing og hva som ikke er det? For nå for tiden virker det mer som at alle som har en mening andre er uenig i, skal enten knebles som troll eller kalles mobbere.
<woahman> Jeg syns hele troll/mobbing-debatten er langt på vei i gang med å kneble fri ytringsfrihet. Selv om det nok er mange som mobber og troller der ute, så betyr det ikke at ALLE skal feies under samme kam.
<RoyK> woahman: neida, man skal ikke skjære alle over én kam, kun ta de som tråkker over grensa.
<woahman> Men hvem setter grensen?
<Solskogen> jeg
<Solskogen> sånn, da var jo det avgjort.
<f00f-> det suser i sivet
<RoyK> woahman: Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?
<f00f-> antiquis temporibus, nati tibi similes in rupibus vntosissimis exponebantur ad necem
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> noen som bruker bridging i quantal her? ser ikke ut som om br0 vil ta ip-adresse automatisk, selv om syntaksen er identisk med bridging på lucid/precise
<Solskogen> jepp
<Solskogen> i does
<Solskogen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537806/
<Atluxity> noen av dere som bruker Unity og kan gi en 10-15 min presentasjon?
<sigurdga> ville nesten tro jo-erlend allerede hadde laget en video
 * RoyK ble frastjålet mobilen i dag :(
<winb> Du kan jo sjekke hos Wayne Dobson
<winb> http://www.amobil.no/artikler/fa-tilbake-mobilen-min/116062
<RoyK> heh
<woahman> s10g: nei her
<s10g> woahman: ok
<Mathias> *mrn*
<RoyK> *ftn*
<Atluxity> sigurdga: jeg vil ha en person til å være et fysisk sted og presentere
<sigurdga> oj. håper noen stepper opp.
<Atluxity> tenkte å ha et møte hvor 3-4 forskjellige vindusbehandlere blir presentert
 * RoyK er tilbake på en HTC Hero med tvillingsim og det er *ikke* spesielt gøy etter å ha hatt en S3 i et halvår
<Mathias> drep sense
<Mathias> så får du en mye raskere telefon
<RoyK> ukes tid, så har jeg kanskje en S3 G4
<RoyK> 4G, evt
<Mathias> :O
<RoyK> nå håper jeg bare at ikke gugel har rota bort telefonboka mi...
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> det er nok tvilsomt
<RoyK> nuka den gamle først og logga på med feil gugel-konto
<RoyK> ser ut som om den synker nå
<f00f-> synker rett til bunns
<Mathias> f00f-: snakker du om deg selv nå? hahaha :p
<RoyK> Mathias++
<Atluxity> ...
<Mathias> Atluxity: jeg er ikke like ond som RoyK da :p
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> hvordan er jeg "ond"?
<Mathias> aner ikke
<RoyK> så ikke troll om sånt, er du snill
<malin> slapp av slapp avæ
<RoyK> joda, malin ;)
<malin> telle til 10 og alt sånt
<Atluxity> malin: :)
<Mathias> malin: på binær?
<RoyK> 0 1 10
<Atluxity> ikke overdriv, dere finner sikkert flere måter å imponere på
<Atluxity> :>
<Mathias> ok, på mathsterk-sk
<malin> Mathias: kan sikkert telle til 10 på binært
 * malin kan telle til 1023 på fingrene binært
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> kan du telle tik 24 på tolvtallssystemet?
<Mathias> til*
<Mathias> aller helst på fingrene da
<Mathias> må kanskje låne en tå eller to
<Atluxity> jeg liker det, på en litt sær måte, at selv det å telle kan bli gjort om til en pissekonkuranse
<Mathias> ikke alle som kan det vet du...  :p
<RoyK> neida, men de fleste her inne, kan nok telle til 31 (eller 32) på ei hånd...
<Mathias> jeg kan telle til 512 med knærne
<malin> telle og tissekonkuranse?! den skjønte jeg visst ikke
<malin> Mathias: hvordan er tolvtallssystemet?
<Atluxity> malin: var du ironisk ang pissekonkuranse?
<RoyK> malin: noe sånt som 0123456789AB
<RoyK> malin: du kan lage all verdens tallsystemer
<malin> Atluxity: nei, hvordan fungerer tissekonkuranser?
<malin> RoyK: ok :)
<Atluxity> malin: det er bare en generell betegnelse på en konkuranse, gjerne entusiastisk inngått av umodne gutter, om noe totalt meningsløst og uviktig. Som f.eks å pisse lengst eller ha stå lengst på 1 ben
<RoyK> "ha stå lengst på ett ben" eller "stå lengs på ett ben"? ;)
<Simira> malin: om å gjøre å tisse høyest. I rettest mulig linje oppover.
<malin> såpass. gutter er rare
<Mathias> malin: vi har ikke noen symboler for elleve og tolv enda...
<Mathias> men basically, du har to tall mer å herje med
<Mathias> gjør også deling mye lettere
<Mathias> malin: og jeg trodde du visste vi var rare
<RoyK> tror malin vet at vi er rare
<RoyK> jeg og malin har spist middag noen ganger, så hun vet nok om nerder :P
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> hun er rimelig nerdete sjøl også
<Mathias> å?
<RoyK> ja...
<malin> ja, jeg er nerdete og Roy er übernerden :P men ja, Mathias, jeg veit jo at gutter er rare, men det er stadig nye ting man lærer om dere
<Mathias> ^^
<Mathias> ^o^
<IvarB> faen jeg hater kabler
<Mathias> fyfaen jeg hater skolen
<IvarB> stakkars deg som må gå på skolen... vi som jobber har det jo så bra
<IvarB> :P
<Mathias> iike derfor
<Mathias> ikke*
<malin> hm, hva skal jeg hate? noen ideer?
<f00f-> mange
<malin> da hater jeg mange
 * malin hater mange :p
<f00f-> like greit
<malin> :)
 * Mathias hater *!*@*
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-17
<malin> jnatti
<Mathias> ja
<f00f-> shake it
<woahman> like a polaroid picture
<IvarB> ...
<RoyK> ---
<geirha> ˙˙˙
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> Mathias: .-.. --- .-..
<Mathias> morse?
<Mathsterk> Eller pga klonen?
<RoyK> Mathias-: bare morsa lol tilbake ;)
<Mathias> Lol
<Mathias> æøå, ÆØÅ
<Mathias> Ser dere det?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> men irssi er ganske smart - kanskje andre klienter har problemer... bruker du unicode?
<Mathias> Bruker androirsjk
<Mathias> Må nesten ha ordliste når jeg chatter såpass mye
<Mathias> Ble gal av å hele tiden måtte rette meg selv i irssi
<Mathias> Hei og takk for allerede er lagt ut på byen.
<Mathias> SwiftKey og de absurde setningene sine
<f00f-> ikke spam 'a
<Atluxity> f00f-: ikke bland meg så fælt med din positivitet :P
<Atluxity> Mathias: SwiftKey er awesome
<s10g> f00f-: spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam linux noob spam spam spam
<RoyK> du glemte "sausages" og "bacon"
<Mathias> Hei alle sammen og at du ikke er helt klart med deg og din familie.
<geirha> mmm. egg
<Mathias> Oooooooooooh
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_eYSuPKP3Y
<RoyK> kan sees igjen
<IvarB> Mathias: prøvd swype?
<RoyK> hm... må prøve det når jeg får en skikkelig telefon igjen
<Mathias> Nje
<Mathias> SÃ¥nn dra over tastaturet sak?
<IvarB> ja
<Mathias> Liker ikke de
<IvarB> gnitur
<Mathias> Foretrekker å trykke :p
<IvarB> funker å taste også
<Mathias> Kan nesten skrive touch på telefonen
<IvarB> og den er ganske smart mtp ordbok osv
<Mathias> Samme har switftjet
<Mathias> SwiftKey
<Mathias> Androirsjk og SwiftKey samarbeider ikke når jeg bruker send framfor enter
 * RoyK er bondefanga med en gammel HTC Hero i påvente av ny telefon
<Mathias> HTC hore,  hvis du flytter på et par bokstaver
<Mathias> Men nå må jeg nesten lage mat
<winb> spam spam spam
<IvarB> winb?
<Mathias> nesten
<winb> SÃ¥ videoen til royk
<winb> :-)
<Mathias> Sperm Sperm Sperm
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> det er jo opphavet til begrepet "spam"
<Mathias> SÃ¥ smiler RoyK
<IvarB> ahh monty python :)
<IvarB> fin den med "some rat in it"
 * Mathias kaster litt spam på dere
<IvarB> husker ikke navnet på sketsjen
<Mathias> Bogskinke spm det heter
<winb> Foresten noen veganere/vegeterianere her?
<Mathias> Som*
<winb> slutt å bogskinke
<Mathias> Brb,  nullstille ordlista
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> Sånn,  da burde den slutte å rette riktige ord til feilstavede ord
<IvarB> psam
<Mathias> Mopps
<RoyK> maps
<RoyK> kanskje det var sånn apple maps ble til?
<Mathias> Ja
<Mathias> Ikke bare kanskje :p
<RoyK> det som er fint med denne reservetelefonen, htc hero, er at den ganske kompakt og funker fint å kaste på idioter
<RoyK> ellers - lite
<Mathias> Du har en fin og kompakt overpriset murstein?
<RoyK> ikke overprisa
<RoyK> kjøpte den for drøyt tre år siden, da var den rimelig
<Mathias> Hvor mye koster en murstein
<Mathias> ?
<RoyK> får en ny S3 i morra eller på mandag
<IvarB> 4G?
<Mathias> Og hvor mye koster telefonen i forhold til en murstein?
<RoyK> nope, men trenger ikke 4G på telefonen
<Mathias> Vi får 4g I 2014 ellernoe
<winb> En murstein kan ikke sende sms
<winb> DÃ¥rlig sammenligning
<Mathias> winb: jo
<RoyK> Mathias: en murstein kan ikke brukes som mobil :P
<IvarB> snakka med en i går som hadde 4g s3, han sa at 3g var "tregere" når man har 4g men ikke dekning
<Mathias> Pff
<Mathias> IvarB: noen bevis?
<RoyK> Mathias: tror ikke du trenger 4G på en mobil - det er jo ikke rare datamengdene som trengs for mobilsøfing
<RoyK> ikke ennå
<winb> S3 har fått en ny funksjon nå. Multiwindowing
<Mathias> :o
<winb> http://youtu.be/YQlBeAHLw5A
<IvarB> winb: hvordan funker det egentlig? jeg har s3 men bruker ikke multivindugreia
<winb> Det kan iallefal ikke en murstein
<winb> IvarB: se link
<IvarB> ser
<winb> Det fungerte ikke hos meg før jeg oppdaterte i kies
<Mathias> Multiwindowing?
<winb> Vet ikke om det er rett ord. Se youtube-link Mathias
<Mathias> Og _må_ man bruke kies?
<RoyK> ja, multivindu og en helvetes irriterende dært på venstresida som ikke kan fjernes
<IvarB> ah der ja
<IvarB> RoyK: den kan fjernes fra menyen øverst
<IvarB> helt til høyre
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> håper det kommer en ubuntu phone distro snart
<winb> Rett rundt hjørnet sier dem
<RoyK> kan kanskje teste litt med den gamle HTC-en
<winb> RoyK: Først ut er vel Glaaxy Nexus
<RoyK> jada, men rett rundt hjørnet kan være noen mil/måneder unna :P
<winb> Men kjenner man xda rett tar det ikke lang tid før andre telefoner har
<RoyK> spørs om Gugel liker tanken på konkurrenter
<RoyK> Canonical må vel få fotfeste i mobilmarkedet før det blir noe stort, samt støtte for android-apps
<RoyK> noe som ikke ble annonsert
<hjd> De har jo vist videoer av Ubuntu for Android før, der du kunne docke telefonen og få opp vanlige Ubuntu desktopen. Det mener jeg å huske kunne kjøre både Ubuntu og Android apps.
<hjd> Spørsmålet er om det ble sluppet eller ikke.
<Mathias> FÃ¥r ikke oppdatere fordi jeg har rootet telefonen :(
<winb> unroot da
<winb> super user programmet har unroot funksjon
<RoyK> Mathias: hva slags telefon?
<Mathias> S3
<RoyK> <3
<Mathias> Lol, det var et rart etternavn, nurd
<Mathias> Omg, må reflashe hele driten
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, du rooter den, så kan du ta backup av OSet
<RoyK> så kan du legge inn cyanogenmod eller noe annet fint ;)
<Mathias> GÃ¥r det an uten maskin?
<Mathias> Brb
<IvarB> jeg har bare android 4.1.1 på galaxy note 10.1
<IvarB> er det siste?
<RoyK> 4.2 er vel siste
<RoyK> men funker det greit, er det jo ikke noe poeng å oppgradere :P
<IvarB> vil ha multivindu greiene på note'
<IvarB> n
<winb> Du kommer aldri til å bruke det
<IvarB> ganske ubrukelig på tlf, men på en 10.1 tab så funker det
<RoyK> om det er noen ekte nerder her: Les "Rapture of the nerds" ;)
<RoyK> nedlastbar eller mulig å kjøpe i celluloseformat
<winb> e ikje så gla i nerds
<malin> er det nerder her inne?! :S
<winb> Trodde dette var en kanal for oss som liker å danse boogie woogie ??
<winb> Er Python typisk ustabilt ? Jeg opplever ofte programmer som fryktelig ustabile
<superos_ux31> winb: nei
<RoyK> python virker
<sigurdga> python er solid, og enkelt
<sigurdga> måtte debugge do-release-upgrade i dag, som ikke virket bak proxyen på jobb. glad det var python :)
<geirha> pdb ftw
<malin> da ble det natta her. natti til alle sammen :)
<geirha> god natt!
<hjd> winb: Hvilke programmer, og hva legger du i ustabilt? Har du sendt i feilrapporter på det? :)
<Mathias> Hvorfor høres jeg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7c30uMpaGo&feature=youtube_gdata_player    hver gang når f00f- og RoyK holder på?
<Mathias> Hører*
<f00f-> sikkert fordi det er noe i veien med deg :p
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-18
<malin> Mathias: :D
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-19
<jo-erlend_> har jeg vært lenge frakoblet eller?
<RoyK>  
<geirha> ·
 * RoyK vil ha ny mobil
<RoyK> HTC Hero var nok veldig søt og fin en gang, men etter at S3-en min ble stjælt, føles den som en dinosaur
<f00f-> du får vente litt, så kan du kjøpe ubuntutelefon
<RoyK> har ny S3 i bestilling...
<RoyK> regner med å prøve ubuntu på HTC-en når det kommer
<RoyK> kjører cyanogenmod på den nå - funker bedre enn original-OS-et
<winb> skjønner ikke konseptet med cyanogenmod. Det er ny release hver dag?
<RoyK> neida, det er daglige builds, men ikke ny versjon hver dag ;)
<trench> winb: bleeding egde releaser er daglig
 * RoyK vil ha ny S3!
 * Mathias- kaster en S og et tre på RoyK
<Mathias-> bare stift det sammen
<RoyK> tror jeg bare venter til mandag-tirsdag-noe
<Mathias-> mkey
 * Mathias- tar treet og S'en tilbake
<RoyK> apostrofmisbruk!
<RoyK> s-en!
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias-> gjør det med vilje
<Mathias-> Sen blir jo noe annet
<RoyK> bortforklaringer ;)
 * RoyK tester bcache
<RoyK> JEG HATER DENNE TELEFONEN
<RoyK> så innihelvete mye
<Mathias-> jeg og
<f00f-> anger management
<Mathias-> føler med deg
<Mathias-> måtte lide meg gjennom en htc desire hd
<f00f-> jeg har htc desire hd
<f00f-> fungerer da helt fint
<Mathias-> den klarte seg ikke 5 minutter uten å ta en bråstopp
<RoyK> htc hero er type fire år gammel
<RoyK> 500MHz cpu og 220MB RAM
<RoyK> alt går suppetregt
<RoyK> ok, tre år, kanskje, men uansett treg
<RoyK> litt som å gå fra en i7-laptop med ssd til en pentium 3-maskin med snurredisk
<RoyK> dvs fra S3
<RoyK> i gamle dager, var vi vant til at mobiltelefoner var mobiltelefoner og ikke datamaskiner...
<RoyK> gleder meg litt til A15 kommer i mobiltelefoner sånn at vi kan få virtualisering der også ;)
<Mathias-> kjøre uuuuuuubuntu?
<f00f-> jeg bruker fortsatt mobiltelefonen som en mobiltelefon
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> htc hero funker til å ringe med
<RoyK> det er ikke det
<RoyK> men det er jo greit å kunne bruke den til litt andre ting også, da...
<Mathias-> men that's it?
<RoyK> neida, det er jo en android-greie, men tidlig versjon og lite cpu+minne, så alt annet går suppetregt
<Mathias-> staten-tregt eller veivesenet-tregt?
<RoyK> litt som å svømme i smør
<Mathias-> bedre enn å svømme i epoxy
<RoyK> tror ikke det funker så bra ;)
<Mathias-> går greit i starten, så starter det å herde
<Mathias-> nå gjør jeg sikkert noe som kommer til å bitr meg senere
<Mathias-> nullstiller telefonen i et håp om at det går an å oppdatere, hvis ikke flasher jeg den på nytt uansett :p
<RoyK> hva slags tlf?
<RoyK> Mathias-: har du lest little brother?
<malin> kan man ringe med mobiltelefoner lengere nå da?
<RoyK> heh
<winb> Hvor mye måtte du gi for s3'en royk?
<winb> det var du som bestilte ja?
<RoyK> jobben betaler
<winb> Jeg angrer på at jeg kjøpte s3. Jeg bruker den mye men 5500kr er penger jeg kunne brukt på noe annet
<RoyK> koster vel 4k nå
<RoyK> 3800 er hioa-prisen
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-20
<Aeyoun> Lurer på om noen kjenner igjen dette problemet: har en undermappe i ~/Nedlastninger. Denne mappen ble sist brukt. Så skal jeg lagre på ny og velger Nedlastninger fra hjemmappen. Da blir undermappen automatisk valgt og det er ingen måte å bare velge Nedlastninger-mappen. gtk2 og 3 programmer i Ubuntu 12.10.
<Mathias-> rart
<Mathias-> har ikke opplevd det
<Mathias-> men nå kjører telefonen cm ^^
<RoyK> Mathias-: :)
<RoyK> nei - ut i finværet!
<geirha> Aeyoun: Høres ut som bokmerket "Nedlastinger" er endret til å gå til den undermappa
<geirha> cat ~/.gtk-bookmarks   # men usikker på om den fortsatt brukes i 12.10
<malin> noen her som bruker msn via bitlbee og som veit om det slutter å virke når msn legges ned? Virker temmelig knotete å fikse skype ib itlbee
<RoyK> vil vel tro at msn slutter å virke når det legges ned :P
<malin> ja...
<malin> logisk nok
<RoyK> ser ut som om det skal være støtte for skype i bitblee nå
<malin> hm, jeg får ikke lagt til skype i alle fall
<RoyK> mulig det er i nyere versjoner
<RoyK> kompilere sjøl?
<RoyK> http://vmiklos.hu/bitlbee-skype/
<malin> ja, har lest noe om at skype-pluginen er implemntert i bitlbee nå, men funker liksom ikke her
<RoyK> må sikkert sjekke ut fra git og kompilere sjøl
<malin> og nei, jeg orker ikke kompilere selv og 2 jeg aner ikke en gang hvordan jeg finner ut hvilken versjon jeg har. men jeg kobler meg jo bare til en server som har bitlbee, så kanskje det er der det ligger. De har en gammel versjon?
<RoyK> apt-get source ... kopiere debian-katalogen og dpkg-buildpackage
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ja, kan være
<malin> men om det er lett å sette opp egen bitlbee-server, så kan jeg gjøre det, men ikke akkurat nå
<RoyK> sikkert ikke så vanskelig...
<malin> aner ikke :) ikke klarte jeg å sette opp minecraft-server
<RoyK> skype-støtta kom visst inn i hovedtreet i april 2011
<malin> men det er kanskje vanskeligere
<malin> ok
<RoyK> http://vmiklos.hu/blog/bitlbee-skype-merge.html
<malin>  til at 12.04 hr bitlbee 3.0.4
<malin> mens serveren jeg kobler til har 3.0.6
<malin> hva som er nyeste versjon, aner jeg ikke
<malin> hm, 3.2 er visst stable nå for tiden
<malin> så kanskje sette opp egen bitlbeeserver. er jo tryggere med tanke på passord osv også sikkert
<malin> hm.. dette er kanskje ikke så vanskelig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee
<RoyK> ja, og så lærer du litt ;)
<malin> og da er det kanskje ikke så vanskelig å sette opp fra source for å få 3.2 og ikke gammle rælet
<RoyK> :)
<malin> bare det er rett frem så går det vel bra. Har ikke så lang lunte
<malin> hm, det finnes et repo for å få nyere versojn :D jippy
<malin> da har jeg noe å herje med i kveld evt.
<RoyK> mekke ppa?
<Aeyoun> Det er ikke bokmerke som er endret. Om jeg åpner Hjem og trygger på Nedlastninger vil adressefeltet vise "./undermappe/" med engang jeg velger Nedlastninger, selv om det er den mappen som er åpen.
<Aeyoun> geirha: ^
<geirha> når du klikker mappa? eller når du klikker bokmerket?
<geirha> Lista i venstremargen i nautilus er bokmerker
<Aeyoun> Begge deler, faktisk.
<Aeyoun> Fant ut at det gjaldt andre mapper nå også. Har bare ikke tenkt over det fordi det er ofte Downloads man bruker mest.
<Aeyoun> Si du har ~/Dokumenter/mappe
<Aeyoun> Fra Open-dialogen skal du velge mappen ~/Dokumenter. Dobbeltklikk også åpner den seg. Adressefeltet viser da første undermappe. Klikker du utenfor undermappen for å avvelge den og markere mappen du står i hopper markeringen med engang tilbake til undermappen.
<Aeyoun> Det skjer bare om det er én undermappe. Er det flere skjer det ikke.
<Aeyoun> Her ser du hva jeg mener: mappen har en undermappe, og navnet kan du jo se. http://bildr.no/view/1372399
<Aeyoun> Endrer jeg adressefeltet til bare "./nypo/" og klikker utenfor blir det endret til "./nypo/undermappe/" med engang.
<geirha> Ah, skjønner. Så en må altså gå en katalog opp for å kunne velge katalogen man er i.
<geirha> Det er greit når man skal velge fil, men når man skal velge katalog blir det jo tungvindt.
<Aeyoun> Lagde en video som demonstrer bedre. Prøver å finne en host som tar .ogv.
<geirha> Ubuntu One
<Aeyoun> http://aeyoun.com/tmp/saving_subdir.ogv
<Aeyoun> Det samme skjer med den andre dialog-stilen.
<geirha> Får ikke til å gjenskape det her
<geirha> Nedlastinger inneholder én undermappe, og når jeg velger Nedlastinger i transmissions torrentvalg, så velges Nedlastinger som forventet
<geirha> men så gikk jeg via den andre dialogen, og nå får jeg til å gjenskape det
<Aeyoun>  http://aeyoun.com/tmp/saving_subdir2.ogv
<Aeyoun> Det gjelder i alle programmer som bruker disse dialogene. Antar det er default gtk2/3 dialog.
<geirha> Ja, det er det
 * Aeyoun kan da ikke være den eneste som har bare én undermappe i mapper han vil velge
<Aeyoun> Har søkt litt rundt, men har ikke funnet en beskrivelse som ligner på denen buggen.
<Aeyoun> OK, faktisk brukt en times tid på det. :-P
<geirha> Ser ut til å være introdusert etter 12.04
<blaamann> Nei, men er rapportert inn andre relaterte bugger
<blaamann> F.eks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1070004
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1070004 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "For applications using simplified save dialogues, selecting a destination through "Other..." saves to /HOME directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malin> RoyK: man må visst ha skype kjørende i bakgrunnen osv via noe vnc osv, og tja, da får jeg evt. bare kjøre gui-skype :)
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Noen mener at det er en bug i GtkFileChooserButton i GTK3.
<blaamann> Merkelig at jeg ikke har oppdaget denne. Sitter på Unity på min hovedlaptop hele dagen lang.
<blaamann> Dama bruker til og med OpenShot og satt en hel helg og mekket 2-3 filmer, spurte meg om diverse ting uten å nevne denne.
<blaamann> Kanskje noen tar det som en feature :-)
<geirha> kanskje hun bare lagra i en av standardkatalogene
<malin> openshot virker jo ganske enkel å bruke. har prøvd den litt selv
<RoyK> malin: ah
<malin> men hender den crasher
<blaamann> I gamle dager krasja den en del. Har ikke opplevd det siste året.
<malin> RoyK: ja, blir bak mål å måtte kjøre gui-versjonen for å bruke kun chatten og masse knøl... kanskje få folk til  å bruke noe skikkelig som f.eks. irc
<malin> ellers får de sende e-post om de vil ha tak i meg
<RoyK> heh
<malin> blaamann: jeg opplevde det før jul, og oppgraderte til en nyere versjon via  en eller annen ppa og nå går det litt bedre
<blaamann> Min sambo har Openshot ppa versjon.
<malin> aha
<Aeyoun> Skal jeg registrere denne som en ny bug? Passer ikke til den bug beskrivelsen annet enn at jeg får en annen katalog enn forventet.
<malin> the magical phantom folder
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Post ny bug med lenke til video du lagde.
<hjd> Eller legg ved videoen som et vedlegg. :)
<Aeyoun> OK, skal gjøre det.
<Aeyoun> Relatert spørsmål: hovrdan setter jeg språket til engelsk uten å logge inn og ut? ;-)
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Kanskje du kan bruke trikset med å starte Transmission (var det Transmission?) med et annet språk. Usikker på om fildialogene lystrer, men du kan prøve.
<blaamann> Husker ikke helt dette, men se om dette går http://askubuntu.com/questions/90005/quick-change-of-language-environment
<blaamann> Aeyoun: ^
<Aeyoun> LANG *og* LANGUAGE så fungerte det. Jeg prøvde bare hver for seg.
<RoyK> LC_ALL, kanskje?
<geirha> Eventuelt logge inn med gjestebruker med engelsk språk
<geirha> Så får du xdg-katalogene på engelsk også
<Aeyoun> Affected? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1102042
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1102042 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Open and Save dialogs descends down into sub directory if the selected directory has one sub directory" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> Aeyoun: Tips til neste gang: bruk "ubuntu-bug pakkenavn" så legger den til versjonsnumre og annen informasjon som kan være relevant til rapporten :)
<RoyK> aften
<malin> Aeyoun: veit du noe om hvorfor Opera 12.12 og 12.13 er treg?
<malin> hm, eller er wikipedia generelt treg i dag kanskje. ser ut som wikipedia går tregt på chrome også
<malin> når det gjelder å laste bilder
<RoyK> endel nettlesere cacher ganske mye og blir suppetrege over tid
<malin> ja, har nemlig slette cachen + reinstallert osv
<Mathias-> husket å purge?
<Mathias-> men skal du ha hjelp til miiiiinecraaaaaaft?
<Aeyoun> malin, det er så fryktelig mye som skjer mellom nettleseren din og deg at jeg ikke kan si et kvekk om hvorfor det er tregt akkurat for deg akkurat i dag.
<Aeyoun> Gi meg en Wireshark log så kan jeg si mere om det. ;)
<Aeyoun> Kanskje det går raskere fra Island? Skru på Turbo.
<Aeyoun> Er "kortnummer" det samme som Visa-nummeret når det gjelder BankAxept? eller er det kontonummeret?
 * Aeyoun har aldri hatt et debetkort
<Mathias-> sikkert
<Mathias-> bare prøv :p
<Aeyoun> BuyPass programmet for iOS er veldig utilgivelig når du skriver inn feil data. Blir kastet ut og må logge inn på nytt når input data ikke validerer.
<Mathias-> hahaha
<Aeyoun> Ikke noe artig når de skriver to felter rett etter hverandre: «Sikkerhetskode» og «PIN-kode». Hvilket er CCV? BuyPass ID PIN? Norsk Tipping PIN?
<Mathias-> sikkerhetskode
<Mathias-> er cvc
<Mathias-> måtte ha en dramatisk pause inni der
<Aeyoun> Nope PIN var CVC og Sikkerhetskode var BuyPass sin kode.
<Aeyoun> Fant ut på andre forsøk.
<Aeyoun> Fant også ut at «Betalingskortet er nylig registrert. Det tar normalt 3 dager og godkjenne et nytt betalingskort. (Feil ###.)»
<Aeyoun> Ingen Lotto på meg.
<Mathias-> slags bruteforce du bruker :p
<Aeyoun> Det er svært lite inteligent design i denne løsningen. Meeen bedre enn å installere Java-basert Kernel extension for å bruke spillekortet på en av dataene. :-P
<Aeyoun> Kveldens neste prosjekt: Horcrux (the Voldemort approach to backup) http://chrispoole.com/project/horcrux/
<Mathias-> :o
<Mathias-> lagrer den pornoen i div ting?
<Aeyoun> Jupp.
<Aeyoun> Kan ikke bare ha det på dick.net.
<Mathias-> kan den lagre mye i f.eks. en sko?
<Aeyoun> Jeg tenkte jeg kunne bruke 1st gen iPad i det minste. :-P
<Aeyoun> Har en ellers ubrukelig Lumia 920 jeg kan ha kryptert data i også. (Ingen ser vel noen verdi i den.)
<Mathias-> men lurer fortsatt på hvordan jeg har klart å strekke en muskel i kjeven
<Aeyoun> Oh, oh! I know how it could have happen! ;-D
<f00f-> haha
<Mathias-> lol
<malin> Aeyoun: jeg får teste med wireshark og se
<WanneabeMM> Hei.
<WanneabeMM> Nybegynner i linuxverden...lurer på om noen kan peke meg i riktig retning får å løse problemer med grafikk kort drivere
<WanneabeMM> (Ubuntu 12.10 x64 server, ingen desktopmiljø (kjører VirtualBox og Ubunt VM'er på denne  hosten), grafikk kort ATI  Radeon MobilityHD 2600)...
<WanneabeMM> hosten er uten desktop miljø, kun cli...
<malin> trenger man grafikkort for å kjøre cli?
<Mathias-> malin: et par kb
<WanneabeMM> Det er vel mest pga at det skal kjøre 2-3 VM'er i Virtualbox på denne hosten, og jeg tenker da at hvis ikke grafikk kortet er riktig installer på hosten, så påvirker dette ytelsen og funksjonalitet til VM'ene. VM'ene er med desktop miljø
<WanneabeMM> Jeg har prøvd å følge diverse oppskrifter på nettet, men tror ikke det har ført frem, men dette er ganske nytt for meg så, jeg vet ikke helt hvordan jeg skal verifisere at drivere fungerer ok...
<IvarB> WanneabeMM: kjører du ubuntu som host OS for virtual box'n?
<WanneabeMM> Ja, host=Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantum) x64
<IvarB> server eller desktop?
<WanneabeMM> server
<IvarB> http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-4.2-on-a-headless-ubuntu-12.10-server
<WanneabeMM> ok, jeg har gjort alt det, hosten funger fint, Vbox også, har satt opp den første VM'en i Vbox; Ubuntu Server x32 og den er veldig treg, tror det er pga at grafikk kortet i hosten ikke er installert riktig
<IvarB> nja
<IvarB> hvor mye ram osv har du?
<WanneabeMM> 8 Gb
<IvarB> ok... ikke det da
<WanneabeMM> dual core, har slått på VT-X i bios og det fungerer, ble litt bedre etter det, men jeg sliter med grafikk kortet...
<WanneabeMM> må jeg installere X11 på hosten ?
<geirha> nei
<geirha> hvilket skrivebordsmiljø har gjesten?
<WanneabeMM> Unity
<geirha> jeg ville gått for lxde eller noe
<WanneabeMM> har nedgradert xorg på hosten til 1.12.4
<geirha> noe som ikke prøver å bruke 3d-grafikk
<WanneabeMM> ok, men jeg ønsker å få grafikk kortet til å virke som det skal uansett, det er av typen TI  Radeon MobilityHD 2600, og det er litt utfordringer med drivere til denne på Ubuntu etter det jeg skjønner
<geirha> Ja, AMD- og Nvidia-skjemkort er problematiske
<WanneabeMM> ja, det er det jeg ønsket å fikse, få 3d grafikk til å virke...@geirha: er ikke det noe vits ? (vanskelig ?)
<geirha> Kommer mest an på hva gjestene skal brukes til.
<WanneabeMM> det første jeg skal få er en gjest som er mediaserver
<geirha> Vet du om de proprietære driverne støtter grafikkortet?
<WanneabeMM> jeg er litt usikker, da dette er ganske nytt, men jeg tror det
<geirha> Men hvorfor kjører du ikke bare mediaserveren på vertn?
<geirha> *verten
<WanneabeMM> skal ha flere servere...
<WanneabeMM> og tente at det var lurt å ha en "slank" vert...
<geirha> Men du får jo ikke utbytte av 3d-grafikk over nettverket
<hjd> WanneabeMM: Har du forsøkt jockey-text? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/22118/can-i-install-extra-drivers-via-the-command-prompt) Vanligvis kan Ubuntu identifisere hvis det er proprietære driver som bør installeres i tillegg, men jeg har kun sett på det i grafiske miljøer.
<WanneabeMM> må installere det..
<WanneabeMM> Her er driver status akkruat nå:
<WanneabeMM> ~$ dpkg -l fglrx*
<WanneabeMM> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<WanneabeMM> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<WanneabeMM> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<WanneabeMM> ||/ Name                       Version            Architecture       Description
<WanneabeMM> +++-==========================-==================-==================-=========================================================
<WanneabeMM> rc  fglrx                      2:9.012-0ubuntu1   amd64              Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<WanneabeMM> un  fglrx-amdcccle             <none>                                (no description available)
<WanneabeMM> ii  fglrx-amdcccle-updates     2:9.000-0ubuntu3   amd64              Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<WanneabeMM> un  fglrx-control              <none>                                (no description available)
<WanneabeMM> un  fglrx-control-qt2          <none>                                (no description available)
<WanneabeMM> ii  fglrx-dev                  2:9.012-0ubuntu1   amd64              Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators (devel fil
<WanneabeMM> un  fglrx-driver               <none>                                (no description available)
<Mathias> pastebin or die
<WanneabeMM> ok
<Mathias> trenger ikke spamme bed kanalen
<Mathias> ned*
<WanneabeMM> nei, sorry, ikke vant til chatte rom heller som du skjønner
<Mathias> ok :p
<WanneabeMM> http://pastebin.com/qtzd2Fvp
<WanneabeMM> (linken er nåværende driver oversikt)=
<WanneabeMM> Hvordan vet jeg at grafikk driverne er riktig installert ?
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-13
<Malinux> når man legger noe i /etc/rc1.d som skal starte når man starter ubuntu-server, må kommandoen stå uten sudo foran?
<Malinux> for den starter nemlig ikke opp
<Malinux> mens det andre som står der, gjør det
<RoyK> om du ikke er root, må du bruke sudo
<RoyK> det er jo bare symlinker som lages der
<Malinux> ok
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-14
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan :)
<Mathias> mrn
<Mathias> eller egentlig kvld
<RoyK> gd ttrmddg
<UkuleleSolen> Kul att se att det är liv här ibland
<UkuleleSolen> Jag ha länge sökt efter en chordpro-editor till Ubuntu. För den som inte vet vad det är, är det en slags textbehandlare för att editera ackord-blekker
<UkuleleSolen> Till Windows finns det massor, till IOS finns det ännu flera. Men till Ubuntu har jag inte hittat en enda. Ok har hittat ett par få... men de verkar ha slutat uppdaterats 1998 ungefär
<UkuleleSolen> Det jag undrar över är; Om man har ett förslag till et program för Ubuntu, finns det något sätt att komma i kontakt med en programmerare som i bästa fall koda ett ?
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> er vel en dev-kanal
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kör ett program som heter Songbook. De utveckar till alla plattformar. Nästan. http://linkesoft.com/songbook/download.html
<UkuleleSolen> Det går till viss de köra genom wine
<UkuleleSolen> Ett enkelt program i den stilen efterlyser jag
<Aeyoun> Brukt tre timer på å finne ut hvorfor 3G-modemet i laptoppen ikke lengre fungerte. Så slo det meg å sjekke om SIM-kortet sto i … .
<hjd> Aeyoun: det er alltid noe... :p
<Aeyoun> hjd: Jeg var helt sikker på at det var en variant av et problem jeg har hatt tidligere. Så jeg forsket bare nedover den stien. Hvorfor skulle jeg noengang ønske å fjerne SIM-kortet fra maskinen uansett, ikke sant?
<hjd> Og om du skulle gjort det, er jo det såpass sjelden at man ville husket det. Så det kan det ikke være, må være noe helt annet. Kjenner til den der.
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-15
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan!
<Mathias> god kveld
<filosofixit> Har nokon andre opplevd at menyoppføringar i program er grå (ikkje mogleg å velje)?
<Mathias> ja, men det er som regel en grunn til det :p
<filosofixit> Mathias : Kan ikkje sjå nokon grunn til det hjå meg.. Dersom eg nyttar Gimp er alle menyval i menylinja grå, medan kontekst menyen når eg høgreklikkar fungerer som den skal...
<filosofixit> Gjeld alle program
<filosofixit> Finn ikkje noko svar på problemet på google heller
<Mathias> det høres rarere ut ja
<Mathias> og du har prøvd den gode gamle omstøvlingen?
<filosofixit> Omstøvling? :p
<filosofixit> Restart ?
<filosofixit> Å starte på nytt er inga hjelp
<UkuleleSolen> När jag öppnar Chrome (Chromium) får jag numera läsa följande; Det gick inte att öppna din profil ordentligt. Vissa funktioner är eventuellt inte tillgängliga. Kontrollera att profilen finns och att du har behörighet att läsa och skriva till profilens innehåll.
<UkuleleSolen> Webbläsaren beter sig också underligt, troligtvis som en följd av detta. Vad kan ha gått fel?
<Mathias> om chrome er som firefox og har en delvis gjemt profil-velger, prøv å lag en ny en :p
<Mathias> om den i det hele tatt har flere profiler
<Mathias> filosofixit: oki
<Mathias> men aner ikke, men skal legge meg. natta
<UkuleleSolen> Provar jag att logga ut ur chrome låser den sig helt och omstart är enda utvägen
<UkuleleSolen> Har inte provat att avinstallera chrome. Möjligt det är enda lösningen
<filosofixit> Mathias : God natt (Kveld :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-16
<Malinux> terminalen min lagger noe sykt
<Malinux> og det er ikke noe ssh-tunel, det er lokalt
<RoyK> Malinux: lite minne/full swap?
<Malinux> ingen av delene
<RoyK> mrklg
<RoyK> og cpu-last er normal/lav?
<Malinux> ja. har hatt problemer med det i lang tid nå
<Malinux> cpu-last lav
<RoyK> og i/o-last?
<RoyK> den *bør* være lav
<Malinux> ja, den er på 0
<RoyK> sært
<Malinux> ja, det har vært annoying i tja, et år eller noe
<RoyK> snakka ikke du om å kjøpe ny maskin her for et halvår siden eller så? ;)
<Malinux> jo, men jeg har ikke gjort det enda. Det har lavest prioritet. Trenger ting til leiligheten og sånt som er høyere priortert
<Malinux> men siden terminalen ikke lagget før, så er det vel feil å kjøpe ny pc av den grunn?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> har du satt den opp til å huske ørtogfjørti tusen linjer med historikk? ;)
<Malinux> blir litt. hm, pcen er blitt treg, får kjøpe ny :p
<Malinux> RoyK: hm, kanskje det er problemet
<RoyK> Malinux: har gått på den der selv ;)
<Malinux> den står på unlimitd :)
<Malinux> :$
<Malinux> prøver å ta av den jeg....
<Malinux> setter den til staqndard 512 linjer
<Malinux> oi oi, det gjorde underverker kan det se ut som :D
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> se der ja...
<Malinux> får ikke startet handbrake mer
<Malinux> malin@malin-M15a:~$ ghb
<Malinux> (ghb:10772): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot create instance of abstract (non-instantiatable) type `GtkScale'
<Malinux> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> prøvd google?
<Malinux> fikk som svar på #handbrake at jeg skulle oppgradere til siste versjon, fordi det var en kjent feil, som skulle være fikset der, men får samme feilen enda jeg :)
<Malinux> google har ikke vært til så mye hjelp egentlig
<RoyK> kompilert opp ny versjon?
<Malinux> ikke jeg, men lå nyere versjon i repoen
<Malinux> så tok en apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Malinux> kanskje prøve å avinstallere og installere på nytt
<Malinux> prøvde i alle fall en dpkg-reconfigure handbrake-gtk men det hjalp heller ikke
<RoyK> Malinux: antar at de på #handbrake mente den aller siste versjonen ;)
<RoyK> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<RoyK> eller - det er vel kanskje den du har
<RoyK> trodde handbrake lå i de offisielle repoene...
<RoyK> menmen
<geirha> Er en tilbake på det kjøret nå?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> jeg trodde ikke at han var bannet en gang lengere, siden han har vært her inne.
<Malinux> jeg skrev til han på pm nå at jeg ikke ville fjerne +b-en og at en annen med op burde gjøre det. Jeg skrev videre til han at det har gått veldig fint å ha han her inne i det siste og om det ville fortsette fremmover og ingen reprise av det som har skjedd tildligere, så ser jeg ikke noe problem med å fjerne +b
<Malinux> dog savner jeg en innrømmelse av at han selv har stelt i stand problemene han har fått her inne, men det ser ikke ut til at det kommer men det viktigste er vel at det ikke skjer igjen.
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-17
<StephenS> whats up
<StephenS> Norway people
<Aeyoun> Hva er greia med å banne RoyK nå?
<winb> care
<Malinux> Aeyoun: Han var visst bannet hele tiden, men fordi han ikke hadde logget inn på nickserv, så kom han inn likevel. Da han logget inn, ble han bannet
<Malinux> eller da aktiverte bann-saken seg
<geirha> Det forklarer hvorfor ban-meldingen var ute av kontekst
<Malinux> geirha: ja, jeg stusset litt selv først. trodde ikke han var bannet siden han hadde vært her lenge nå
<Aeyoun> Ah. Har han vært så veldig slem da?
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ja, desverre.
<Aeyoun> ......hvordan går det egentlig an å være slem i en Linux-kanal?
<Aeyoun> Utenom å anbefale rm -rf / til alle som kommer innom.
<Malinux> lang historie
<Malinux> misbruk av op-status f.eks.
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-16
<Aeyoun> Vær litt på vakt om du bruker Steam på Linux. Kommer med potensielt svært destruktiv oppførsel. https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671#issuecomment-70161790
<geirha> Ekstra morsomt med kommentarten   # Scary!   like over
<geirha> Å bruke $0 til å finne ut hvor skriptet ligger er en ganske vanlig feil; et anti-pattern.
<Aeyoun> geirha: ingenting galt i det i seg selv. Problemet oppstår først når man gjør dume ting med den informasjonen.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: oops
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/028
<RoyK> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-17
<Aeyoun> Har noen forsøkt å trykke space på offline-skjermen til Chrome? ;-)
<skandix> ...
<skandix> offline skjerm
<skandix> huh
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-18
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-18
<toyman61> Linux Minit 17.2: Jeg har en disk som hvor VMWare er installert. Denne er koblet opp på mitt system, og jeg ser den under "Datamaskin". Jeg ønsker å bruke denne disken til annet formål, og i den forbindelse formatere den til EXT3 eller EXT4. Men den lar seg ikke mounte, og jeg finner den derfor heller ikke med fdisk eller gparted. Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan få løst dette uten å ta ut disken fra maskinen ?
<geirha> Linux Mint er ikke offisielt støttet her. Men, se om du ser noe om disken i dmesg
<toyman61> Linux Mint 17.2 er vel bygget på Ubuntu 14.04 hvis jeg ikke husker helt feil..
<geirha> Ja, men det betyr ikke at alt er likt
<toyman61> Nei, det er jeg klar over. Da kunne man like gjerne brukt Ubuntu 14.04
<toyman61> dmesg gir mye informasjon. Hva skal jeg lete etter (via f.eks. grep) ?
<geirha> ville sett etter feilmeldinger
<geirha> noe som indikerer at det er noe feil med disken
<toyman61> Disken er antagelig helt i orden. Jeg får bootet VMWare fra den, men ønsker å bruke den til annet formål nå.
<toyman61> Men jeg antar at Mint ikke kjenner igjen filsystemet som VMWare benytter..
<geirha> filsystemet skal være irrelevant, men hvilken type partisjonstabell den bruker, kan ha betydning. Vet ikke hva VMWare are gjort med disken.
<toyman61> Det er et poeng. Men verken gparted eller fdisk ser ut til finne disken. Linux Mint selv finner den (i Datamaskin), men den lar seg ikke mounte. Og da er jeg like langt...
<Malinux> Hva er egentlig forskjellen mellom Ubuntu og Linux Mint, utenom det jeg allerede vet. Restricted extras er preinstallert og den kommer med cinamon
<toyman61> Windows har Disk Manager og den hadde antagelig løst problemet..
<toyman61> Jeg bruke Cinnamon-versjonen, ja..
<toyman61> Malinux: Jeg har ikke gått i dybden når det gjelder forskjeller mellom Linux Mint og Ubuntu
<Malinux> ok. Jeg lurer, da jeg ikke har funnet noen andre forskjeller selv
<toyman61> Som regel kan man benytte verktøy for Ubuntu på Linux Mint - iallefall etter min erfaring..
<toyman61> Men hvilke verktøy kan man benytte (bortsett fra fdisk og gparted) for å partisjonere og formatere en harddisk som ikke lar seg mounte ???
<toyman61> Jeg finner den med lshw
<Malinux> mount ?
<Malinux> for å montere
<Malinux> fdisk for å partisjonere
<geirha> ser du den med   sudo blkid  ?
<toyman61> Tja, spørsmålet er hvilken deviced det da vil bli..
<toyman61> Jeg har prøvd første ledige (sdc1) og får da følgende melding: mount: special device /dev/sdc does not exis
<toyman61> Nei, jeg ser den ikke med blkid
<geirha> sier feilmeldingen /dev/sdc, eller /dev/sdc1 ?
<toyman61> geirha: Har prøvd med begge to - og begge gir samme feilmelding..
<geirha> ikke hva jeg spurte om
<toyman61> Feilmelding: mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<toyman61> Prøvde med 'mount /dev/sdc1 /media/data' etter å ha opprettet katalogen 'media/data'
<toyman61> Har også prøvd 'mount /dev/sdc /media/data' og får tilsvarende feilmelding..
<geirha> ok, så /dev/sdc eksisterer heller ikke ...
<geirha> da er det rart at den dukker opp i filhåndtereren
<toyman61> Du kan så si...
<geirha> At det ikke går an å mounte er ikke overraskende sånn sett
<geirha> men at den ikke får tildelt en device-node i /dev er et problem
<toyman61> Ja
<toyman61> Men finnes det andre verktøy enn fdisk and gparted som kan brukes i slike sammenhenger ?
<geirha> Kanskje vmware har noe som kan tømme disken?
<Malinux> hva sier fdisk -l ? den skal også liste opp partisjoner
<geirha> sudo fdisk -l
<toyman61> Nei, fdisk gir ikke informasjon om disken
<geirha> ''ls -l /dev/sd?''
<geirha> den viser bare sda og sdb ?
<toyman61> Ja
<geirha> Da vet jeg ikke
<toyman61> OK.
<toyman61> Et helt annet spørsmål (hw-relatert): Hvor mye swap-space trenger man på disk hvis man har et system med 64GB RAM ?
<geirha> Strengt tatt trenger du ikke swap
<geirha> Hvis du vil kunne sette maskinen i dvale, trenger du swap som er større enn fysisk minne
<geirha> ellers klarer du deg med noen gigabyte, eller ingen swap
<toyman61> Takk for svaret.
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-19
<ddybing> God kveld. Er det noen her nå tru? :)
<ddybing> quit
<ddybing> God kveld :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-22
<dnor> Hadde et Photoshop-uhell med Debian-logoen. Kommer ikke til å se på logoen på samme måte igjen. http://i.imgur.com/dimBu3z.jpg
<Malinux> dnor: kult :)
<Mathias> *sjekksumme 8 tb*
<Mathias> whoops, feil kanal
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-23
<catopett> Noen våkner her da?
<catopett> Noen våkne her da?
<catopett> Noen våkne her da?
<catopett> Hvordan bli invitert inn i #kubuntu-no?
<catopett> Noen våkne her da?
<Malinux> ja, skulle si ja i sted, men da var du borte :p
<Malinux> hm, godt spørsmål. Må man ha invite dit?
<Malinux> ja. rart
<catopett> Jøss, er det noen våkne her da?
<Malinux> tja, er det noen her som bare logger inn og så forsvinner før de får svar også? :p
<Malinux> evt. blir til noen svarer? :)
<catopett> Jeg forsvant ikke, bare falt ut
<catopett> Noe tull med nettverket
<Malinux> ok
<catopett> Har VERDENS TREGESTE nett 0.40 Mb
<Malinux> hvorfor det?
<catopett> Telenor vil ikke gi mer
<catopett> De vil tvinge oss til å legge inn fiber
<Malinux> ja, kjipt med fiber
<catopett> Hmm
<catopett> Har noen erfaring med CMS/LMS?
<Malinux> kanskje bedre å spørre om hva du lurer på, da erfaring kan være så mangt? Dog, jeg vet ikke hva CMS/LMS er
<catopett> CMS er Content Managing Services og LMS er Learning Management Services
<catopett> De fleste hjemmesider er CMS
<Malinux> ok
<catopett> Er neimen ikke mange som er våkne her
<Malinux> kan jo være de ikke sitter og nistirrer i kanalvinduet her hele tiden :)
<Malinux> og om du kan stille spørsmålet du lurer på, så blir det nok enklere for de som evt. kan svare. De kan jo ikke vite om de kan svare på spørsmålet annet enn ja eller nei, slik det er stilt nå :)
<Malinux> !topic
<lubotu3`> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<RoyK> catopett: ADSL 7km fra DSLAM-en eller noe? ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-21
<Cotin> Hei, noen her som har lyst til å tjene kjappe cash?
<Cotin> Trengerhjelp til å fikse lyd fra headsettet mitt!
<RoyK> Cotin: prøv å koble 230V rett på det - da blir det godt med lyd - sett over penger
<carestad> Cotin: det var jo litt vagt. Hva er galt?
<RoyK> hva er det som ikke virker?
<Cotin> Jeg kan sende dere linken jeg postet på ubuntuforums
<Cotin> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2350105
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-22
<cotin> Yey :D
